# Chain Reaction Cycles order time



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I placed an order with Chain Reaction Cycles a week and a half ago. I have yet to receive the itemeven know they told me it should take around 7 days.when I got the email about my order it said no tracking info was available. Even my local post office said there should be some sort of tracking info. I'm half tempted to just place an order domestically and refuse the package when it comes in have it be returned to sender. Has anybody else had any dealings with them is just typical or should I just be patient and wait?


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I've bought stuff from them several times. Usually Royal Air Mail (or something - don't recall the exact name) picks up the stuff at CRC, then hands it over to DHL once the package arrives in the U.S. I've never been given tracking numbers.

Received most of my stuff within a week, but it took about 2 weeks on one occasion.

YMMV. I'd give it a couple more days before you freak out.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

Give it 15 business days. I've received mine in 10 max.


----------



## Yougi (Mar 17, 2014)

Same for me. Ive placed an order and choose the lower cost shipping. Was suppose to get it within 8 days. I contacted them and they answer that i had to wait 15 days before they could they could consider it lost and do something (resend the order). It took 12 days. Be patient my friend .

I just cant understand how they can ship without tracking orders. My package was 200$ value. Here in canada, as soon as its a package its tracked. For free. And its was tracked since customs with a track number from UK. Meaning it was and they just didnt provide it.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

iowamtb said:


> should I just be patient and wait?


This.

What you bought is coming from halfway around the world, there can be holdups along the way with customs and deliveries.

Deliveries don't always work as smoothly as they can or should be and once it's left the warehouse it's out of CRC's hands.

Standard Delivery has no tracking.

Tracking is only for Priority Tracked Delivery and DHL Express.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

You don't have a choice.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Be patient,,, I"ve placed several orders from them and usually have had to wait approx. 12 business days for delivery here in Canada. So far everything has showed up as ordered with no problems.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I ordered some pedals from them in the 4th (and am waiting for delivery), not realizing they were in UK. I figured it out, though, when I got the email saying my order was "dispatched." "Who says that", I thought. Ohhhh.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Cool......thanks for the help. Waiting patiently.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I've bought a lot of stuff from Chain Reaction, last bx of bits arrived yesterday. I live in the UK and the stuff invariably arrives within days. Their dispatch is very fast. Obviously where you live will dictate how long it takes to arrive but that's not their fault.

Their customer support is also good. If you have a problem and mail them you get a reply quickly and it's sorted out. They are definitely one of the better on-line retailers. To be fair, most of the big retailers are good these days, they can't afford not to be.

As an aside, I've noticed more stuff that comes from Chain Reaction is not in full retail packing but bulk-packed. It looks like they're buying big orders bulk-packed to get lower prices. Although I don't think they are as cheap as they used to be.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

You live in Iowa, it ships from the UK. Quit freaking out. Jeebus.

edit to add: if you are that concerned, contact customer service


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I got my pedals today... Ordered on the 4th.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I ship derailleur hangers all over the world. Sometimes international shipping takes a week, and sometimes it takes two weeks or more. More rural areas like Darwin, Australia take longer than big cities. Sometimes a package just gets hung up in customs.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's how it works, if you need something by a certain date, you are screwed. Maybe not every time, but you are setting yourself up for disappointment and unforeseen events can always impact the delivery. Order whatever it is before you absolutely need it.


----------



## MrBB (Apr 16, 2014)

So does DHL deliver the orders in the USA?


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

MrBB said:


> So does DHL deliver the orders in the USA?


mine was delivered by USPS


----------



## robbot (Apr 12, 2014)

They have always been pretty good for me in NZ, between 6 and 12 working days.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Usually the largest delay by far is the customs offices. Something the shipper nor vendor have any control over.

Don't order from out of the country if you need it quick.

Expect to pay an extra tax at the post office as well.


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

^ I have never had any of these problems you guys had despite ordering pedals, shoes, shorts with liners.

I like your sig. One of the main reasons why I love biking is that it doesn't harm the environment or involve killing animals.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

xlash said:


> ^ I have never had any of these problems you guys had despite ordering pedals, shoes, shorts with liners.
> 
> I like your sig. One of the main reasons why I love biking is that it doesn't harm the environment or involve killing animals.


Ive also ordered from them probably a dozen times, but this last time, it took almost 4 weeks for me to receive my item after receiving an email that it had shipped. First time I ever had a delay like that, and I believe it was due to customs, not CRC.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

there's been a lot of complaints of late about shipping times. Used to be about 4-5 days to oz, now it's 3 weeks. My last order turned up the day after I put in the lost order form after waiting the required time. they've certainly changed something in their ship methods a couple of months ago


----------



## MrBB (Apr 16, 2014)

Ordered on 18th, got it today. Package was delivered by USPS, with no charges.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Did the op ever get his stuff?

The only thing I ever bought there was a pair of 180 dollar NorthWave shoes... I got them Friday 5 business days later from ordering on the weekend.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

zephxiii said:


> Did the op ever get his stuff?


I would bet he did.. his latest post was just 45 minutes ago. Im guessing if he didnt, he would have kept posting.. but because he got everything, he never updated and just continued as normal.


----------



## Scyclist (Oct 22, 2014)

Usually CRC have been good with 5 - 8 days for overseas delivery. Most recently I am waiting over 15 days for a small item which was dispatched a day after ordering. 

No tracking was provided. The item will come too late however so I have purchased elsewhere however am told I have the OPTION to claim a refund after 30 days. (despite 365 return policy). As it is only an option to claim a refund, they would be happy if chose to simply let them keep your money.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Great prices and decent order time. The box was delivered with a hole in it but everything was there. I will order from them again.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

I've noticed a variance of... probably 7-14 days in my deliveries from CRC, which is reasonable to me given that their return policy, free shipping policy, and customer service are so good. It's nice ordering from something like Jenson USA and getting my goods in 2-5 days every time, but I think I'd order absolutely everything from CRC if they only had everything in stock.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'd say the 10-15 biz days is what I've come to expect for UK to US deliveries from CRC. Standard shipping (no tracking option) arrives via USPS. Once I paid extra for the tracked shipping and it did arrive via DHL. I'm awaiting a delivery from them now. The order was "dispatched" on 10/14 via International Post.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered some brakes on the 26th Dec and a new cassette/chain/crank on the 6th Jan. As i'm Scottish I went for the 'cheap as f**k' delivery option without tracking for New Zealand delivery. Neither of them have arrived yet. The brakes weren't dispatched until the 5th of Jan so obviously the boys at CRC get some pretty decent holidays over xmas and new year. 

I've waited the 15 working days before raising a 'lost in post declaration', and to be fair they said they would process a new order and upgrade my postage to tracked delivery free of charge. Which is cool. 

I'm sure they'll eventually turn up but my god, it's been over a month and the wait is more frustrating than be stuck behind some 80 year old biddy in the car driving her mates to the bingo. 

Guess you get what you pay for :-/


----------



## rockhopper08 (Jan 18, 2015)

My last two orders 

order 1 - took ages and ages
order 2 - a couple of days
probably depends on lots of various factors...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

seems more people are pleased with them than not. I've ordered from them twice each tie i got no tracking number and it took about two weeks. I'm impatient so even though the price may not be as good i stay domestic.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

demorules said:


> I ordered some brakes on the 26th Dec and a new cassette/chain/crank on the 6th Jan. As i'm Scottish I went for the 'cheap as f**k' delivery option without tracking for New Zealand delivery. Neither of them have arrived yet. The brakes weren't dispatched until the 5th of Jan so obviously the boys at CRC get some pretty decent holidays over xmas and new year.
> 
> I've waited the 15 working days before raising a 'lost in post declaration', and to be fair they said they would process a new order and upgrade my postage to tracked delivery free of charge. Which is cool.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I wish I hadn't read that, my bike is out of commission waiting for a new hub for 14 biz days in NZ, it was dispatched 2 hrs after ordering which I think is excellent and can't blame them for the postal service, (NZ post rarely meet their domestic target) . 
I just ordered some more stuff but opted for DHL this time. I've dealt with them numerous times and it's never taken more than 10 biz days and I've even had free DHL


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I ordered new brakes over the weekend, since I was kind of desperate for a front brake, I selected the $20 DHL option. They were delivered this morning in Alaska.

3-4 business days.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had great luck with my first 10 orders or so... Usually just about a week...

This last one puts me a 14 business days and still no delivery... Gonna wait it out another week and see...


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

gumby. said:


> Oh no, I wish I hadn't read that, my bike is out of commission waiting for a new hub for 14 biz days in NZ, it was dispatched 2 hrs after ordering which I think is excellent and can't blame them for the postal service, (NZ post rarely meet their domestic target) .
> I just ordered some more stuff but opted for DHL this time. I've dealt with them numerous times and it's never taken more than 10 biz days and I've even had free DHL


Haha, Sorry dude. Hopefully it's just an isolated incident, but i get the feeling its more than likely a postal issue with NZ post trying the clear their feet after xmas. Either that or some cheeky rascal from NZ customs is building himself a dream bike.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Ironic this thread popped up. I forgot it existed, or I'd have vented my most recent experience here.I just posted about it in the 'Best Deals' forum.


Long story made short:
I'm on day 22 of waiting for my parts from CRC, and I'm getting pretty salty about it. 
The first time I ordered from them it took just over 2 weeks - I think 16(?) days. This time I'm over three weeks. If it's not in tomorrow, it'll be closing in on a 4 weeks to arrive.

I don't foresee me being a customer a 3rd time, regardless of how amazing the prices are.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

So both my original orders haven't arrived - That's 1 month and 18 days respectively. However the replacement for the 1st order arrived via DHL within 6 days UK - NZ.

Moral of the story - pay for tracked shipping and avoid free basic shipping.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

After waiting just shy of a month, and well over the required 15-day period, I submitted a "lost in post declaration" and am waiting to see what they do.

I'm honestly hoping they give me the option to cancel the order.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't fancy your chances ARandomBike, they sent my replacement standard post after I reported it without any further correspondence and I had to ask twice to ascertain how it had been sent but they are responsive.



demorules said:


> So both my original orders haven't arrived - That's 1 month and 18 days respectively. However the replacement for the 1st order arrived via DHL within 6 days UK - NZ.


I just got my DHL order in 4 biz days, but one item was wrong and a replacement has been sent tracked.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

gumby. said:


> I don't fancy your chances ARandomBike, they sent my replacement standard post after I reported it without any further correspondence and I had to ask twice to ascertain how it had been sent but they are responsive.
> 
> So has the replacement arrived standard post or are you still waiting on that also?
> 
> ...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

ARandomBiker said:


> After waiting just shy of a month, and well over the required 15-day period, I submitted a "lost in post declaration" and am waiting to see what they do.
> I'm honestly hoping they give me the option to cancel the order.


Over the years my orders w CRC seem on average almost a month -but they we're large orders when qualifying for free ship was a higher amount. Unless you select and pay for faster shipping, then a long wait is typical -even today. Their coupon codes for Canada & US JUST ended and I am sure they we're swamped. I took the free ship knowing it may take a few weeks.
One month is not unusual if you take the cheapest options, and I am accustomed to it. Now, once when I had a large Xmas order, they sent a wrong item, and the response and delivery/exchange was quick.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

demorules said:


> So has the replacement arrived standard post or are you still waiting on that also?


I'm waiting on original and replacement and replacement for wrong part order is being processed. They say it will be sent tracked and I can keep the wrong part.



demorules said:


> If it happen only once you could put down to being lost in transit, but the fact that it seems to be a consistent issue makes me think that someone is thieving the gear due to the lack of tracking. If it was held by customs they would send you a card to notify.
> 
> Would be good to know if anyone else form NZ is having the same issue.


I've seen a couple of other reports, I contacted NZ post and they said they don't have any delays. 
I've had literally hundreds of items sent from mostly US and UK over the last 12 years and have only had one item take longer than 2 weeks which was involved in a fluid spillage.


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

demorules said:


> gumby. said:
> 
> 
> > Would be good to know if anyone else form NZ is having the same issue.
> ...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

CRC orders into Canada are getting through in regular times (to Vancouver at least). I just received a package of bits n pieces in 14 days (10 business days) with the regular free shipping on order over $200.

I would say all the NZ issues are more then likely stuff getting hung up in NZ customs - pretty sure CRC isnt responsible for that?


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

006_007 said:


> I would say all the NZ issues are more then likely stuff getting hung up in NZ customs - pretty sure CRC isnt responsible for that?


Just had a reply back from CRC saying they're aware and looking to rectify a problem with their NZ partners which makes me doubt it's customs problem as they contact the recipient directly if there is an issue with goods incoming.

CRC may not be directly responsible but they employed a company to carry out a service and unfortunately that company isn't holding up its end of the bargain, therefore costing CRC money. So it would be in their interest to find out what's going on.


----------



## ramslam (Oct 19, 2010)

Placed my order on 01/07/15 and received an email saying it was dispatched on 01/08/15, still hasn't showed up. Suppose I will wait until Monday and then fill out the Lost in Post Declaration and see what happens. Usually takes about 10 days to get it here in Texas.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

ramslam said:


> Placed my order on 01/07/15 and received an email saying it was dispatched on 01/08/15, still hasn't showed up. Suppose I will wait until Monday and then fill out the Lost in Post Declaration and see what happens. Usually takes about 10 days to get it here in Texas.


I'd wait till Wednesday. I dunno, feels lucky.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All these issues I paid for better shipping as well, shipped Monday waiting for it to show up today via DHL. They really need to do their free shipping like they did for my hoops last month. Was tracked and here in 5 days. Having tracking to show US customs is causing problems (or maybe even UK customs)


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess I'll share my experience ordering from them

I broke my fork damper rod, and I was broke, so I had to do a bunch of yard work to earn the money to replace that. It took me about a week to make the money because of being busy and horrid weather. I ordered the part on the 14th of january, and it still isn't here. No tracking number, just an email saying they dispatched it on the 14th. I have since filed a lost in mail claim, and they said they would use priority tracked mail service this time around. I haven't gotten a tracking number yet, so that's sort of weird, but I'm hoping this part gets here quick. CRC's customer service was helpful, but I can't be off my bike for 4 weeks. I am missing practice for my first downhill races this year. I'm sticking to US based sellers from now on.


----------



## garne2t (Oct 22, 2012)

Ordered new disc brakes on Jan. 20, dispatched Jan. 21, and still waiting on Feb. 5. Used free shipping. I live in San Jose, CA.

The concern I have is that their website says free shipping option takes 4-8 working days. According to their statement, my order should have arrived 3 days ago and there are many here who have seen much longer delivery times.

2/11/15 update: 15 business days (3 weeks) and still hasn't arrived.

2/12/15 update: Filed Lost in Post Customer Declaration

2/17/15 update: Received BOTH original and replacement orders!


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

garne2t said:


> Ordered new disc brakes on Jan. 20, dispatched Jan. 21, and still waiting on Feb. 5. Used free shipping. I live in San Jose, CA.
> 
> The concern I have is that their website says free shipping option takes 4-8 working days. According to their statement, my order should have arrived 3 days ago and there are many here who have seen much longer delivery times.


I ordered some disc brakes too, mine were dispatched on the 20th. Still waiting...

This thread is not helping my impossible impatience. LOL.

I'm in Des Moines, IA. I'll be interested who gets theirs first.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Heck my free shipping took 5 days. But that was for hoops so doesn't get Los as easy in the mess at us customs.

Ps: I live north of Davenport


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

grandsalmon said:


> Over the years my orders w CRC seem on average almost a month -but they we're large orders when qualifying for free ship was a higher amount. Unless you select and pay for faster shipping, then a long wait is typical -even today. Their coupon codes for Canada & US JUST ended and I am sure they we're swamped. I took the free ship knowing it may take a few weeks.
> One month is not unusual if you take the cheapest options, and I am accustomed to it.


I'm not satisfied with waiting a month for CRC deliveries. The website says average delivery time is 8-14 calendar daysto the US. They state if the order isn't delivered by 15 business days to contact them. 
To me this means that after 21 days I'm justified in my frustration, or CRC needs to update their FAQ and 'Lost in post declaration' policy to advise buyers that it might take 28+ days.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

ARandomBiker said:


> I'm not satisfied with waiting a month for CRC deliveries. The website says average delivery time is 8-14 calendar daysto the US. They state if the order isn't delivered by 15 business days to contact them.
> To me this means that after 21 days I'm justified in my frustration, or CRC needs to update their FAQ and 'Lost in post declaration' policy to advise buyers that it might take 28+ days.


Totally agree.

My past experiences being what they were. Now CRC trying to be more specific by giving estimates w/o possibly changing their system is their problem -"tracking" be damned. CRC must feel the pressure of Merlin, Ribble, Evans et al UK(?) being much faster on the free ship. (Customs and carrier can be hell tho)


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

mjydrafter said:


> This thread is not helping my impossible impatience. LOL.
> 
> I'm in Des Moines, IA. I'll be interested who gets theirs first.


Lol - amen to that. I'd hope that mines arrives 1st given that i had a week and a half head start on you!


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

My brakes were dispatched on the 9th... Yesterday I filed a claim, but now the brake I want is out of stock... Bummed...

I can only guess that someone from customs is slanging crazy mtn bike parts...


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

Bought hub on 1/19 and nothing and no response to email info request from 3 days ago.
I have ordered from them in the past and it took about 12 days so I'm not too worried..
Yet


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

demorules said:


> Lol - amen to that. I'd hope that mines arrives 1st given that i had a week and a half head start on you!


Oh man, that is so not cool.

I ordered a few additional parts from Jenson on the 28th, I had them on the 3rd. Prices were not as good, but the shipping time was way more what I'm used to.

Not really a complaint on CRC's end, they got the parts dispatched quickly enough. We have ordered things direct from China and had them in a week or less, so I think the "slow boat from China" route, may have moved operations to the UK...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe recent harbor/shipping strikes have something to do with it?


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Maybe recent harbor/shipping strikes have something to do with it?


That and depending on which port, it could be weather delays... Say the CRC stuff comes into the Boston port... I would assume it comes from the east, but with modern logistics, who knows.

With the time it's taking I wonder if it goes through Panama and on to a west coast port.:madman:


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

I assume these guys are delivering my gear for me.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

I filed my Lost in Post form last week, and CRC said they would ship my package on a "priority tracked service" so last night I emailed them asking how to track my package, and I woke up to this "unfortunately there has been a system error and your replacement order has been sent on a standard service." 

At this point I'm sick of CRC, but I really need my bike part. It's been almost a MONTH of no riding my bike. Luckily I have cool friends that let me ride theirs a bit. CRC needs to get their crap together. They have now lost my future business for a long time.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont think any other companies over there have any better luck getting stuff to the US.

Lately I forgot about the strikes and of course mother nature has been hammering east coast. I can't believe the weather that hit the Midwest didn't delay things more around the area.

Sucks so many having crc order issues they've been great for me. Even hoops I ordered came with different sticker color (black instead of pictured white) and they gave me a credit which paid for faster shipping and a few dollars off my new brakes.

Hope everyone's packages show up and crc takes the matter seriously into sorting out the sudden delay issue (or catching the ppl stealing stuff at customs/port which happens more than anyone realizes)


----------



## Pedaller (Mar 21, 2004)

Took advantage of their last promotion and ordered Feb.2. Free shipping and 20 bucks off. Previous orders took over 3 weeks to get to Canada, but since it's winter I don't mind the wait.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

zephxiii said:


> Did the op ever get his stuff?
> 
> The only thing I ever bought there was a pair of 180 dollar NorthWave shoes... I got them Friday 5 business days later from ordering on the weekend.


Jesus Christ man. I unsubscribed to this thread months ago and tonight just trolling the forums and it is still going???? Yea I got my stuff. I have ordered a lot from them since. My latest order got lost somewhere and they had to re ship another order. At 15 days i got pissed and filled out the lost in declaration doc. Other orders arri ed in 5 days. Weird how some are so fast and others never show up. Not sure what the hell happened to that order. it is floating around somewhere.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I ordered parts on December 4th... Some of which were Christmas gifts. They never showed. I contacted CRC, they sent me an affidavit to sign swearing I never received the parts. They shipped a new order on January 4th. It showed up on Jan 29th. 
First one never showed. Some brit is riding 3 bikes with Crank Bros Iodine stems.


----------



## mpower13 (May 9, 2013)

I used the DHL Express all the time with CRC and they have been top notch, received all in three working days to the other side of the globe.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

mpower13 said:


> I used the DHL Express all the time with CRC and they have been top notch, received all in three working days to the other side of the globe.


Same experience with me. I always use DHL, on average it takes 3 days, on a couple of occasions 2 days. I'm thoroughly impressed with CRC's shipping time (Ire-Oz).


----------



## ramslam (Oct 19, 2010)

grandsalmon said:


> I'd wait till Wednesday. I dunno, feels lucky.


 It never showed, decided to give it a few more days and still nothing so tomorrow I will fill out the Lost Parcel form and go from there. I have had no problems ordering from them in the past but its safe to say I dont think I will use them again.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

I just received mine, it has 12th Jan on the customs declaration but no post date and came priority from the Netherlands ..and the return PO Box is the same as Wiggle????


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

Interesting thread; I was just doing some searching online to see if I can find a "Lost in Post Declaration" form that will actually open/display properly (the "form" they sent me was a blank letterhead) and came across this... I've placed several orders with them in the past and they've all taken anywhere from less than a week to 2 weeks to arrive... until this one. I'm cool with waiting a little extra time on items that I'm not in a hurry for, especially since they tend to have options not available in the states, but this last time, I placed an order on Jan 14th, then another on the 15th; the latter arrived in 14 days, but the first is still out there, somewhere.

Now, back to searching for a usable form...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

gotdurt said:


> Interesting thread; I was just doing some searching online to see if I can find a "Lost in Post Declaration" form that will actually open/display properly (the "form" they sent me was a blank letterhead) and came across this... I've placed several orders with them in the past and they've all taken anywhere from less than a week to 2 weeks to arrive... until this one. I'm cool with waiting a little extra time on items that I'm not in a hurry for, especially since they tend to have options not available in the states, but this last time, I placed an order on Jan 14th, then another on the 15th; the latter arrived in 14 days, but the first is still out there, somewhere.
> 
> Now, back to searching for a usable form...


Just E mail them. They'll e mail you a form.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

ramslam said:


> It never showed, decided to give it a few more days and still nothing so tomorrow I will fill out the Lost Parcel form and go from there. I have had no problems ordering from them in the past but its safe to say I dont think I will use them again.


That sucks. It was in all sincerity you might get happily surprised if the order did come in those extra days. I know -in the past- that infamous extra week waiting for it to show up. I know a heavy lag is customs, but it seems folks here who pay the express w DHL do get it faster. I have no idea what matrix allows faster processing through customs when it is quick-shipped.

I have a front shock ordered from them, hopefully not taped to a piece of Styrofoam floating across the pond. More likely it is bulk shipped (CR), and bulk processed at customs -both entailing some huge two story pile laying in a warehouse. I can't imagine such a seemingly common occurrence being attributed to theft. Yet, where do all the original orders end-up that have been replicated?
How many have received the replaced and original, and are willing to admit? The last question is total curiosity. We need a CR insider to at least give us the scoop.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Just E mail them. They'll e mail you a form.


I did, but that's what I was talking about; the file they sent me appeared to be a blank letterhead (I don't think it is displaying properly). I'm emailed them back twice, with no response yet. I was hoping that I could find one online somewhere faster.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Very slow indeed. I ordered some shimano pedals and a reverb bleed kit on Jan 19th got email that they shipped on the 21st. Still no sign of my package. Apparently Chain Reaction is not as good Hong Kong ebay sellers. 
I really dont want to hear excuses about customs since other things I order from Hong Kong or Australia get to me faster.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

bikerjay said:


> Very slow indeed. I ordered some shimano pedals and a reverb bleed kit on Jan 19th got email that they shipped on the 21st. Still no sign of my package. Apparently Chain Reaction is not as good Hong Kong ebay sellers.
> I really dont want to hear excuses about customs since other things I order from Hong Kong or Australia get to me faster.


Two different coasts, export sites. Stuff from China CAN take a long time also, and yes, there are exceptions to each. Until specific citing to the latency, no one is oblivious nor extra-special in regard.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I am patiently waiting on my "second" shipment of my hubs and skewers. I they don't arrive again I am going to demand a refund and I will spend another 20-30 bucks locally (united states) to receive them in less than a week.

What's so appealing about them is they are so much cheaper than anyone else. I got my Park PCS9 for 40 bucks cheaper than anywhere else on the web. It arrived in 5 working days as did my Shimano brakes and rotors. Granted the box on the PCS9 was ripped opened and damaged and a plastic bushin inside had the lip broke off of it. This didn't affect the way it worked and when I contacted them about getting a new bushing, they replied they could not get replacement parts and gave me a $45 (american dollars) coupon to use on stuff from their site. How's that for service!?? I was impressed as hell. I used that to help with the purchase of my new Race Face Turbine seatpost and Hope seat clamp (still haven't arrived at about 8 working days). So I don't know what to think. 2 orders have arrived in 5 working days exactly. One is at about 2 weeks and no show. One order has been lost 20 days in and the second shipment has yet to arrive over 5 working days in. 

Can't say enough for their customer service though.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

grandsalmon said:


> How many have received the replaced and original, and are willing to admit? The last question is total curiosity.


I informed them I'd received the original and will refuse the replacement so it will be returned. 
I wouldn't be surprised if the delays are from the partnership they appear to have with Wiggle shipping out of the Netherlands in December/January.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

iowamtb said:


> Can't say enough for their customer service though.


Agreed, their customer service is very good but the standard delivery is awful - over a month now??

I guess the reason they can offer such great discounts is because they use the absolute cheapest/slowest method of delivery on the bulk of their orders. But going from the feedback on here they need to change their standard delivery time estimates to reflect the orders are now generally taking 15 + to arrive internationally.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

demorules said:


> Agreed, their customer service is very good but the standard delivery is awful - over a month now??
> 
> I guess the reason they can offer such great discounts is because they use the absolute cheapest/slowest method of delivery on the bulk of their orders. But going from the feedback on here they need to change their standard delivery time estimates to reflect the orders are now generally taking 15 + to arrive internationally.


I agree with you 100%. I was just trying not to bash them all the way. I wanted to give them some credit. Their shipping sucks b***s.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

Standard free shipping to California in about 9 days from order. US Customs and USPS processing was the delay from what I could tell.

I would happily order from them again, though I'd probably use a US supplier if the price was close.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

5 weeks today since my order was dispatched. I waited 20 business days and contacted them with a lost in post declaration.

I got the automated email that confirms they got my email, and it's now been almost a week with no communication.


My original order was like $75. I wish I had spent the $110 or whatever and ordered from some other retailer, I'd have had my parts a month now if I had.

I know this is a public forum, and as such is not wise to admit, but at this point if two packages show up, I'm half tempted to keep my mouth shut and call it the price of doin' business. ** 






**I won't actually do it, It'd be more hassle to eBay/CL the extra parts I don't need than simply refuse delivery of one package and let them sort it out.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> 5 weeks today since my order was dispatched. I waited 20 business days and contacted them with a lost in post declaration.
> 
> I got the automated email that confirms they got my email, and it's now been almost a week with no communication.
> 
> ...


Understood. Wouldn't they know through delivery confirmation though that you received them both? Be careful


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

iowamtb said:


> Understood. Wouldn't they know through delivery confirmation though that you received them both? Be careful


I'm not sure how the postal service works, but it seems to me that if it has a barcode that can be scanned for delivery confirmation, then it has a barcode that can be tracked and located within the USPS system. So, why can't they find my stuff?

Purely mental gymnastics, as I mentioned before, it's more of a hassle to me to have extra parts that needs a home than to just tell them to shove it and refuse delivery of the duplicate.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> I'm not sure how the postal service works, but it seems to me that if it has a barcode that can be scanned for delivery confirmation, then it has a barcode that can be tracked and located within the USPS system. So, why can't they find my stuff?
> 
> Purely mental gymnastics, as I mentioned before, it's more of a hassle to me to have extra parts that needs a home than to just tell them to shove it and refuse delivery of the duplicate.


I agree. I may not be a postal expert but how in the hell can their shipments not have tracking available? That's what always blew me away.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> Understood. Wouldn't they know through delivery confirmation though that you received them both? Be careful


Since the "Lost in Post Declaration" is a declaration that you have not received it yet, that they are taking your word, and that if it does eventually arrive, you will let them know, and they make the point of telling us that there is no way to track it (Per the email:"Just to let you know, it's not possible to track this service", underlined), then I'd say that won't happen. If it could, then these ordeals wouldn't be such a pain.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

ARandomBiker said:


> I know this is a public forum, and as such is not wise to admit, but at this point if two packages show up, I'm half tempted to keep my mouth shut and call it the price of doin' business. **


lol, Alright mate... yew wan some rockshox


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've had it both ways with CR, unbelievably fast and now nothing for 30 days. Its small parts too, kinda bummed but not a huge purchase thankfully. Will see how the lost in post declaration goes...


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

I was told this morning that I should be expecting my new package soon. 

I'm hoping that it get's here by this weekend because I have a ride planned.


----------



## MURRAY NZ (Mar 4, 2011)

Got one order yesterday that took 14 days to get to NZ and another order today that took 39 days both with free shipping.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

MURRAY NZ said:


> Got one order yesterday that took 14 days to get to NZ and another order today that took 39 days both with free shipping.


Oh crap!! I ordered something off of CRC 11 days ago... hope it's 3 days away and not 28 

NB, no free shipping, did cheapest mail option...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

MURRAY NZ said:


> Got one order yesterday that took 14 days to get to NZ and another order today that took 39 days both with free shipping.


One from Ireland and the slow one from the Netherlands?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

dillis said:


> I was told this morning that I should be expecting my new package soon.
> 
> I'm hoping that it get's here by this weekend because I have a ride planned.


I hope you get it too.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I just thought I would add that to add insult to injury I got an email today to review my recent purchase from Chain Reaction Cycles. My hubs which I have yet to receive. Seriously? I gave my review all right.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> I just thought I would add that to add insult to injury I got an email today to review my recent purchase from Chain Reaction Cycles. My hubs which I have yet to receive. Seriously? I gave my review all right.


To be fair, if they are actually sending ("dispatching") items when they say they are, them I'm fine with them... instead I blame government-run parcel/post, whether it's ours or theirs (or both); if I'm too cheap to pay for the good shipping, then it's kind of my problem.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

As frustrated as I am with the absurdly long shipping times, I recognize that it's maybe out of CRCs hands.

My frustration stems from 
1) How the F%^k do you not include tracking numbers? Even Chinese eBay stores have (mostly functional) tracking numbers. I'm about 99.99% sure the fee for tracking each parcel is less than sending out a duplicate $150 order. 
Replacement parts would be much less frequent if someone could be like "Hey, it left New York....and....Hmmm...never arrived in Phoenix. Maybe something's up." We never know what happened to the original parcel.

2) it takes them a week to re-dispatch my second order after I wait 3 weeks for the first that never shows up. All said and done, if I have the parts in hand in less than 6 weeks, I'm gonna be shocked. My knock-off carbon bars made it from China to my house in 12 calendar days.


----------



## garne2t (Oct 22, 2012)

gotdurt said:


> To be fair, if they are actually sending ("dispatching") items when they say they are, them I'm fine with them... instead I blame government-run parcel/post, whether it's ours or theirs (or both); if I'm too cheap to pay for the good shipping, then it's kind of my problem.


Problem I have is that stated shipping time range is inaccurate.

 Shipping | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

gotdurt said:


> To be fair, if they are actually sending ("dispatching") items when they say they are, them I'm fine with them... instead I blame government-run parcel/post, whether it's ours or theirs (or both); if I'm too cheap to pay for the good shipping, then it's kind of my problem.


I would agree with this but without going back and checking the math I would guess that paying better shipping rates would have me close to the price of jensen usa or price point among others. I know if I order from them I will have my stuff in less than 5 working days. I had good luck with a few previous orders but after this debacle with my wheel parts I think I am done ordering from there.



ARandomBiker said:


> My frustration stems from
> 1) How the F%^k do you not include tracking numbers? Even Chinese eBay stores have (mostly functional) tracking numbers. I'm about 99.99% sure the fee for tracking each parcel is less than sending out a duplicate $150 order.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

I asked for a refund today. I blame myself I should have ordered from my usual places. I have ordered from CRC a couple of times before without issue but both took longer then they should have. 
I agree on the tracking they claim they can't do but in the end it's either their postal service or ours.

There is a mail carrier somewhere that has a killer bike or multiple bikes 😄


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... the British postal system must be fubar!! Like others, shiz from eBay arrives seemingly quicker... in fact I ordered something off eBay around the same time and it arrived two days ago...

PS - free shipping as well 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

targnik said:


> Yup... the British postal system must be fubar!!


The postal service over there has nothing to do with the delivery after it leaves the UK.

The local postal services and the customs service in the destination countries are where the problems would be.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

MTB Dad said:


> I asked for a refund today. I blame myself I should have ordered from my usual places. I have ordered from CRC a couple of times before without issue but both took longer then they should have.
> I agree on the tracking they claim they can't do but in the end it's either their postal service or ours.
> 
> There is a mail carrier somewhere that has a killer bike or multiple bikes 😄


Did they hassle you over this or did they gladly and promptly refund your credit card? I am wondering if I have to ask if I will have a refund within a day or if it too will drag on. I hope I don't have to and just get my parts but I will wait and see. I of course don't want to order my parts from somewhere else till I can look and see that the money was deposited back on my card.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

They're gettin' back at us for the Revolutionary War.


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

So how long to wait before filing a lost in the mail thingy?

And which day do you guys typically start the count, the day of dispatch or the day after...? 

Signed,
Still impatiently waiting.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Are people not getting tracking numbers with their free shipping? They always give me one. Just stick it in Canada Post tracking and I get it tracked right to my door. 
Don't think I've ever had anything take more than two weeks.

Edit: I just read through the thread again. They will give a tracking number for shipment to Canada on the free shipping. According to the tracking my last two CRC deliveries left the originating country in 1 or 2 days, took ~5 days to get to Canada, and were delivered within 7-12 days total. For comparison, all my Ebay stuff from China/HK takes at least a month.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

In two days it will be a month since I ordered, and still nothing. 

I filed a lost in mail form 9 days ago and the new order was shipped on the 4th. CRC told me I should expect to see my package soon a couple days ago. Nothing. I almost feel like CRC is just a giant scam. They told me they would use tracking on my new replacement order, and they "made and error" and now it was shipped regularly. They seriously need to do something about their "Fast Delivery" claim on their website. My brother ordered a sword from china and it got here faster than this! 

CRC doesn't seem to care either. They are hurting my website, because I can't test bike parts with my bike broken, and they are also hurting my race season. I have my first downhill race coming up and I need to be training. 

Sure it could be all on the USA side, but if CRC always has these problems maybe they should be using a better shipping method. Also, it would have been nice to know there isn't a tracking number before my order is complete.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

cobba said:


> The postal service over there has nothing to do with the delivery after it leaves the UK.
> 
> The local postal services and the customs service in the destination countries are where the problems would be.


BS....

My local gets ebay/amazon items here to me fine/when expected... so therefore it has to be in pommy land 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah... I get Ebay stuff from China WAY faster than CRC stuff gets to me. This just started with my last order. Up til then, they were pretty reasonable.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

targnik said:


> BS....
> 
> My local gets ebay/amazon items here to me fine/when expected... so therefore it has to be in pommy land


For the hard of hearing CRC and Wiggle labels...


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

mjydrafter said:


> So how long to wait before filing a lost in the mail thingy?
> 
> And which day do you guys typically start the count, the day of dispatch or the day after...?
> 
> ...


CRC asks that you wait until 15 business days after dispatch before you file the lost in post.


----------



## tommyt275 (Jan 27, 2015)

Are your guys packages opened when you receive them? Both packages I have received have been opened and not re-taped. First was a box that some how stayed together and today I got a bubble mailer that wasn't re sealed and was missing items. Does Customs open these packages?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My box had not been opened... Didn't look like it anyway.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

tommyt275 said:


> Are your guys packages opened when you receive them? Both packages I have received have been opened and not re-taped. First was a box that some how stayed together and today I got a bubble mailer that wasn't re sealed and was missing items. Does Customs open these packages?


If customs open a package they would seal it back up and probably put a sticker in it to say it was inspected.


----------



## tommyt275 (Jan 27, 2015)

Not in my cases. No stickers or anything. CRC is awesome and resending the missing items. Super quick reply from them too.


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

I ended up filling out the LiP declaration. Of course they are out of one of the items from my original order... (brake rotor).

My order was for a M615 brake, rotor, and adapter. So I asked if I could upgrade to an XT, with me paying the difference, but I haven't heard back.

My wife sends stuff around the world from time to time, she sent 2 separate packages to the UK in January, both arrived in ~9 days. Both packages were tracked, but only 1 showed as being delivered. The other showed as still being in Chicago (I assume that may be where it changes hands from USPS to whoever on the UK end) even though it was delivered. So, I'm not sure where the hold-up/disappearing occurs. 

They were very helpful so far, so there is that. I would suggest that they maybe move up to a tracked package for their standard shipping. I'm not sure how they square the cost of replacing packages, which from this thread seems to be often. If I were them I would want to know where my stuff was.


----------



## cp80 (Jan 28, 2015)

ordered pedals 2 weeks ago, they were at my door today and I haven't been home in four days, not sure exactly when they came, but it was less than two weeks to Oregon. Tracking info would be nice, but for the price i'm ok with a few weeks with free shipping from overseas.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

It has now been a month since my purchase.... and 8 business days since my LIP order was shipped. Still nothing but emails. It is wayyyyyy past their 4-8 day estimate. I want some sort of compensation for my wasted time and for their mistakes.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

I received the replacement sent (2-2) today for my original (1-12) order which turned up 5 days ago also from the Netherlands.
I couldn't believe the woman in the post shop telling me to keep it when I said I wanted to return it and why. I also received a replacement for the wrong part both sent DHL and they told to keep the wrongun so I've found their customer service to be excellent.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> CRC asks that you wait until 15 business days after dispatch before you file the lost in post.


My order was dispatched on Jan 31st... so I'm guessing it can be officially classed as lost ^^

I'll give it until Monday/Tuesday to arrive... then it'll be LiP time 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

targnik said:


> My order was dispatched on Jan 31st... so I'm guessing it can be officially classed as lost ^^
> 
> I'll give it until Monday/Tuesday to arrive... then it'll be LiP time


You need to wait longer.
Business days are Mon - Fri, weekends aren't included in the delivery time.
15 business days is 3 weeks
Mon Feb 2 - Fri Feb 6 = 5 days
Mon Feb 9 - Fri Feb 13 = 5 days
Mon Feb 16 - Fri Feb 20 = 5 days


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

If you buy things from far away lands you need to accept that delivery might take a while. The more people are involved in the process the more opportunity for delays or mistakes. If the planets align things can arrive surprisingly quickly, even from very far away, but you can't count on it.

Buying from a distance carries more risk. If you can't accept that, don't do it.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> If you buy things from far away lands you need to accept that delivery might take a while. The more people are involved in the process the more opportunity for delays or mistakes. If the planets align things can arrive surprisingly quickly, even from very far away, but you can't count on it.
> 
> Buying from a distance carries more risk. If you can't accept that, don't do it.


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Unfortuntaely stuff that cannot be tracked electronically and that appears to have value is ripe for theft. it my be that as CRC does more volume here with non tracking stuff and higher value items, that those very small percentage of people who are "opportunistic" have identified te opportunity.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Problem is simple, instead of coming here AND BAD MOUTHING UK VENDORS(CRC seems to be the target atm since their more well know):

Start finding people to contact at customs, usps, etc. Several years ago I had some issues with larger packages coming through. Took me a while to find the info but a few first nice then to screaming phone calls got something done (Chicago customs) and things quit going missing and getting held up for 2-3weeks at a time.

You all keep blaming the company, right now crc is trying to do what they can against the fact there is obviously a cluster of thieves at customs/port. Stop attacking CRC and start making phone calls. But CRC really needs to ship everything tracked, make things alot smoother for them.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Chain Reaction give various postage options but if want them you pay for them. Which is fair enough I think.


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

@iowamtb- they responded by asking me to wait a couple more days. My take is they want to send me another hub. My order was dispatched 1/19.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Problem is simple, instead of coming here AND BAD MOUTHING UK VENDORS(CRC seems to be the target atm since their more well know):
> 
> Start finding people to contact at customs, usps, etc. Several years ago I had some issues with larger packages coming through. Took me a while to find the info but a few first nice then to screaming phone calls got something done (Chicago customs) and things quit going missing and getting held up for 2-3weeks at a time.
> 
> You all keep blaming the company, right now crc is trying to do what they can against the fact there is obviously a cluster of thieves at customs/port. Stop attacking CRC and start making phone calls. But CRC really needs to ship everything tracked, make things alot smoother for them.


I shouldn't have to scream at customs for packages to get from Ireland to me In less than 6 weeks. Do you even know how asinine that sounds that you think an acceptable solution to this is to harass people into not doing illegal things like stealing mail?
You're danmed right I blame CRC for this. It's 2015. TRACK YOUR EFFING PARCELS. no more stolen goods, no more angry customers. Problem solved.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ARandomBiker said:


> You're danmed right I blame CRC for this. It's 2015. TRACK YOUR EFFING PARCELS.


Well, pay for your effing parcels to be tracked then! :0)

At checkout you are offered a variety of postage options. Free, tracked 48h etc. It's up to you what you want. You're bleating like a baby because Chain Reaction did what _YOU _wanted. If you want your stuff tracked then fine, choose tracked delivery. If you want to be tight and go for the free option then cool, that's your choice but you can't blame Chain Reaction for it. Well you can, but it makes you look like a bit of a child ;0)


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Dude, you're totally right. How selfish of me to purchase something and then expect to actually arrive to me someday. For not being willing to pay $20 for a service that virtually every other retailer ON EARTH offers for free, when I'm already paying $10 for the non tracked shipping.

Before you pull the '$100 is free shipping' card, let me stop you. I don't need $100 worth of stuff. I want the $83 of parts I ordered, not the parts I ordered plus $18 worth of crap so I qualify to not pay for shipping, that ironically is also not tracked and equally subject to being stolen.

You don't seem to get it. Tracked parcels are mutually beneficial. Right now no one can determine where all these packages are. So CRC is losing money in the form of having to replace parts on their dime, and in future sales because this is too much hassle for me.

But you're right, thinking critically about the fault in the process and finding a better solution for everyone involved is just me bleating like a baby.

Tell me again how 6 weeks is acceptable to wait for shipping I paid for.

Edit: I'm over it. Tired of getting spun up over this. When the parts get here, great. Im done with the heartburn, and done with CRC. No more looking at my worn tire and wringing my hands over its replacement. Gonna buy one locally. I found a replacement shifter on my local Facebook parts-trade group that will be great.
I'll sort out the return of this junk if it ever shows up.
Best of luck with everyone's order arrival. Im out.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wait time isn't acceptable. But complain to the cause of the problem not the one getting hosed on the other end too. Crc and you that are missing packages are both getting the short end of the deal, all they can do is what happens in the UK, we have to deal with the problems state side.

You could have not bought the extra stuff and paid $3 more for the fast shipping and never had this problem. This is what u deal with ordering from overseas. So you weigh price there plus extra cost of shipping the fast way against paying prices here, or you sit and wait, going through the process. Choices you made. Maybe CRC and others need up up the limit for free shipping to cover cost of extra postage to have packages tracked.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> Dude, you're totally right. How selfish of me to purchase something and then expect to actually arrive to me someday. For not being willing to pay $20 for a service that virtually every other retailer ON EARTH offers for free, when I'm already paying $10 for the non tracked shipping.
> 
> Before you pull the '$100 is free shipping' card, let me stop you. I don't need $100 worth of stuff. I want the $83 of parts I ordered, not the parts I ordered plus $18 worth of crap so I qualify to not pay for shipping, that ironically is also not tracked and equally subject to being stolen.
> 
> ...


+1

All those trolls coming here to defend the mother land can piss off please (nicest way of saying it). I paid for postage (read the farkon thread). I bought something off eBay from China at the same time (free postage - imagine that), and it arrived in 12 sleeps (oh yeah, that included the weekends).

As I stated I'm hopeful CRC purchase will arrive this week. But after reading all the bad press (not just here), I've got my doubts.

Postage in my country works fine... eBay, Amazon (China, USA) - seems to work OK to. There's one thing in this equation that doesn't add up.



Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Since I came back to edit the above post:
I bought $73 in parts, and paid $10 in shipping. paying an additional 10 for tracking, or finding $30 in parts I don't want (and still doesn't get the parcel tracked) are both unacceptable solutions to me.

The issue was never that it took 3 weeks to get to me. I knew shipping was slow, and i was willing to accept that. The issue is that the problem could have never existed if the company was proactive and put a tracking number on it.
so instead of them eating a few bucks on a tracking number (even though I paid for shipping), they are instead eating the cost of replacing the parts I ordered, plus the shipping for a second order.
with a tracking number we could both look at the number and say "Oh, it made it through customs but never arrived at the post office in my state. I'll call USPS and we can find it. 
Now I'm done ranting.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> Since I came back to edit the above post:
> I bought $73 in parts, and paid $10 in shipping. paying an additional 10 for tracking, or finding $30 in parts I don't want (and still doesn't get the parcel tracked) are both unacceptable solutions to me.
> 
> The issue was never that it took 3 weeks to get to me. I knew shipping was slow, and i was willing to accept that. The issue is that the problem could have never existed if the company was proactive and put a tracking number on it.
> ...


Church!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ARandomBiker said:


> Tell me again how 6 weeks is acceptable to wait for shipping I paid for.


Who says it is acceptable? What I am saying is that it's not chain Reaction's fault.

Chain Reaction do not deliver your stuff. The Post Office or carrier do. When you pay Chain Reaction for the shipping of the stuff you've just bought they give the money to a guy from the Post Office, or a guy from a courier company, and ask him to deliver it to you. They also tell him where you live in order to make things easier as wandering around asking random people if they are you takes a very long time.

So it's quite simple. Chain Reaction do not deliver your stuff. It's the other guy who does that and his work is never free. If Chain Reaction used tracked delivery on everything the cost would have to be added to the price of the stuff they sell as the tracked delivery guy costs more. As Chain Reaction customers typically are people who want to buy stuff as cheaply as possible, they let you choose which guy you want to pay for, rather than making you pay for an expensive service you might not want.

I'll take a wild guess and say that you bought from Chain Reaction because they were the cheapest? If they used the tracking guy on everything they would not be, it's that simple. I assume they've ran the numbers and know that it's cheaper to replace the odd item that goes missing than put tracking on every box. Even if you don't choose tracking they'll still replace items lost in the post so you're still getting your stuff at a good price. Just not very quickly.

You get what you pay for. If you want stuff right now, no question, go down to your local shop and buy it. If you want stuff as cheap as possible there are some inevitable compromises involved and it's your choice as you whether or not you can accept them. If you're not grown up enough to understand that I don't know what else can be said?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Who says it is acceptable? What I am saying is that it's not chain Reaction's fault.
> 
> Chain Reaction do not deliver your stuff. The Post Office or carrier do. When you pay Chain Reaction for the shipping of the stuff you've just bought they give the money to a guy from the Post Office, or a guy from a courier company, and ask him to deliver it to you. They also tell him where you live in order to make things easier as wandering around asking random people if they are you takes a very long time.
> 
> ...


Church!?

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Order from Chain Reaction? Nah. Well once. Took forever to get my cassette. They also never sent me any tracking info which was odd. They were definitely cheaper, but I'd rather pay a few extra bucks and order it from Price Point or Jenson so I know when to expect it. I've also ordered a frame from the UK which arrived in a fraction of the time it took to get my cassette from CR.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> Edit: I'm over it. Tired of getting spun up over this. When the parts get here, great. Im done with the heartburn, and done with CRC. No more looking at my worn tire and wringing my hands over its replacement. Gonna buy one locally. I found a replacement shifter on my local Facebook parts-trade group that will be great.
> I'll sort out the return of this junk if it ever shows up.
> Best of luck with everyone's order arrival. Im out.


x2^^^^^ I am worried that I may get hosed over this deal. I know Chain Reaction is a reputable retailer but I am still waiting for a second shipment of lost Hope hubs and skewers totalling probably $350?? Plus I am still waiting for the first shipment of a Race Face Turbine seat post and a Hope seat clamp. My 15 working day waiting period for the seat post and clamp is just a few days away and I will be AGAIN filing a lost in declaration form. I got to admit I am getting nervous. My card has been charged and I have nothing to show for it. Plus as MTB Dad said....



MTB Dad said:


> @iowamtb- they responded by asking me to wait a couple more days. My take is they want to send me another hub. My order was dispatched 1/19.


I am afraid if I keep waiting and waiting and never get my parts I will play hell getting a refund. How far into the spring should I wait before I give up? I am awaiting this stuff to get my wheels built. And as Ol 'Bromy said......



Ol' Bromy said:


> Order from Chain Reaction? Nah. Well once. Took forever to get my cassette. They also never sent me any tracking info which was odd. They were definitely cheaper, but I'd rather pay a few extra bucks and order it from Price Point or Jenson so I know when to expect it. I've also ordered a frame from the UK which arrived in a fraction of the time it took to get my cassette from CR.


All I want is to get the stuff I already paid for and I am done. From here on out I will pay 20 bucks more for parts from Jensen USA, Price Point, bikehubstore.com, hell even Art's Cycle. Everywhere else and I got my stuff in 4-5 working days.

I sent Chain Reaction a professional email stating that I wanted my stuff and that I would never be ordering from them again due to all this. All I got in reply was the infamous auto generated email stating that "They know how inconverniencing it is when you don't get your parts. blah blah blah". I couldn't even get a reply from a human to show me they were understanding. I felt like they read my email and decided to ignore it and send out a mass message email that everyone else gets also.

Do I have a legitimate reason to worry or will everything be fine as long as I "remain patient"? I have never dealt with anything like this before.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you'll eventually get your order, I just hope you're able to ride till then. May be a while. Best of luck


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Latest CRC purchase, free shipping option:










I guess they (Parcelforce/Royal Mail) can negotiate cheaper tracking with Canada Post than USPS and that's why they give tracking information for free shipping to Canada?
Either way, in my experience my CRC packages always leave the UK within 1 or 2 days (as above), so it seems unlikely that the delay is at the UK end.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> In my experience my CRC packages always leave the UK within 1 or 2 days, so it seems unlikely that the delay is at the UK end.


I'm in the UK and things take a couple of days to arrive. They certainly seem to post things out very quickly.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

So it's been 30 days.. Still no original package or the replacement. I'm really sick of waiting. I was ok with their 4-8 days estimated shipping times, but this is beyond rediculous. Whoever/whatever is holding up the package really needs to be fixed. Also, with as many people having the same issues, they should really change their estimated shipping times, as well as put some sort of tracking on their standard shipping. It would be so much easier for the both of us. I could see where my package went missing, and give a call to that post office or something. It would cost them less in the long run too. It has cost them $50 for my missing part.... I'm sure a tracking number would have helped.


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't blame CRC but to keep prospective or current customers it would be to their benefit to do all they can to make sure packages get to where they are supposed to. 
I purchase several hundred dollars worth of stuff a year sometimes more only makes sense from a business perspective to try and keep customers happy.
I will go back to Jensen,Cambria,Price Point, or my fav. Universal (never the cheapest but great service ).


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

I have been doing some reading and came across this: 

"Delivery of goods
The Consumer Contracts Regulations say that goods must be delivered within the time frame you agree with the seller.
If no time frame is agreed, the seller has to deliver 'without undue delay' and at the very latest not more than 30 days from the day after the contract is made.
The Consumer Contracts Regulations make it clear that the seller is responsible for the condition of the goods until the goods are received by the consumer, or by someone else they have nominated to receive them on their behalf like a neighbour."

Not sure if this totally works well with CRC or what but it has been 32 calendar days since my order was dispatched..


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Would anything happen if the execs at Chain Reaction were to be shown a link to this thread? How about start a complaint thread and showed that link to them? Surely if they want to maintain high levels of integrity to the people that support their business they would want to rectify every single one of these problems pronto!!

I have seen other threads on these exact forums in the past that have complained about various companies products ect and there always seems to be a rep for the company at some point replies and sets the record straight or appologizes to maintain the companies reputation. How come nobody from Chain Reaction has come to the companies defense yet?


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

iowamtb said:


> Would anything happen if the execs at Chain Reaction were to be shown a link to this thread? How about start a complaint thread and showed that link to them? Surely if they want to maintain high levels of integrity to the people that support their business they would want to rectify every single one of these problems pronto!!


I was about to send them a link to this thread a few minutes ago. I didn't but maybe next time I email them. I told them I'd be writing up my experience with them on my website, which I need my part so I can be reviewing other parts on my bike.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

dillis said:


> I was about to send them a link to this thread a few minutes ago. I didn't but maybe next time I email them. I told them I'd be writing up my experience with them on my website, which I need my part so I can be reviewing other parts on my bike.


I got the email asking me to review my products I still haven't gotten. I wrote a review and told my experience which was still ongoing and submitted it. A day later I got an email asking me to read the review policies. Evidentally my review broke their rules and it never got posted.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

I got the same email yesterday.... I just deleted it and just continued my conversation with them


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I hear all of you.

I always knew free ship w CRC/customs/carriers was a long wait free. Yes, a month sometimes. Last eight years.
That's why it is a winter thing; down-time for rebuilds and big orders, so much so it's practically traditional (remember when it was a threshold of $300 for free?).

Could it be better, not for something you need right away, then you order domestic. This is the price for CRC sales/codes/dealios. Otherwise we know to pay for expedited.
Some instances above sound very legit to the waylaid or misplaced. My fork came in two weeks -record!!! If they lose enough, maybe there will be some rewording on their part re free ship.

I know this isn't good enough for some o' you - I respect that. But do know this is also no surprise generally; many mtbr threads thru-out the years re the great passages/adventures o' booty across the ocean.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I mentioned earlier that they dispatched a second package that took like 25 days to get to me. The first one never showed. 
I had originally ordered 3 Crank Bros stems on closeout at 25 dollars apiece. They never showed, I contacted CRC, they sent 3 more. I got them. So... They got paid 75 dollars for parts and had to ship 150 dollars worth of parts. PLUS, since they were on sale, they probably paid more than that to begin with. 
Keep that up and they won't be selling stuff so cheap any more.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

You know, most Custom offices/ports have killer MTB clubs !!!


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I understand what grandsalmon is saying. This is my newly learned experience. I will remember this in the future.


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

My most recent order shipped in 5 days, the previous 1 month

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

A winter thing!? Winter only lasts 6 weeks!! Winter would be over before parts arrive!! I'd have to order them middle of summer!!

(parts better not arrive tomorrow... if they do, I'll be back to apologize)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I honestly understand frustration at your stuff taking ages to arrive or going AWL but it's the blaming Chain Reaction I can't agree with. I have ordered a lot of stuff from them and it is obvious that they ship the goods very quickly. Any time I have had to call them they've been very helpful and sorted out any issues quickly and effectively. Years ago some of the mail order companies were a bit ropey but only the good ones have survived and Chain Reaction are one of the good ones. 

But once they send it out and it gets into the customs and postal services in the destination countries there is not a thing they can do. You can't hold them responsible for the postal services in every country in the world! I have bought stuff from all over the world; China, Japan, Korea, France, Germany, America etc, and delivery time is a total lottery. As are customs delays. A friend of mine bought an amplifier from Israel which shipped in two boxes. One arrived at his house, the other got stopped in customs and took weeks to clear! It's just your donald and there is nothing either you or Chain Reaction can do about it.

I have had stuff arrive from China in a few days (still don't know how they can do that), had other stuff take six-weeks. Just bought a bike from Andora which arrived in two-days when I expected it to take a week at least. If the box is travelling a great distance and passing through lots of distribution depots and delivery trucks and vans, planes, boats and who knows what there are lots of places things can get snagged up, lost or stolen. The further the thing has to travel the less predictable the journey. It's just a factor you have to weigh up when you choose to buy stuff from far, far away. 

I feel like a lemon for stating this because in my opinion is ridiculously self-evident but apparently not to everyone. Sure, I'm pissed too when my stuff goes missing in the mail but blaming the guy who posted it is moronic, I'm sorry but it just is. It's like blaming the chef because the waiter drops your food!


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't think anyone has ripped on CRC too badly, I know some have said they won't order from them again. 

The restaurant analogy isn't a good one, because no -one would blame the chef for the server dropping food. We would expect a new plate of food, and would probably get it. We might get the whole meal comped, but surely they would right the problem. The waiter is also under the restaurants control to an extent, as an employee.

It's up to CRC to get it's products to the paying customer. Now they can offer what ever shipping they want, and they have spelled out what to expect. But in the end they need to make sure the products get to their customers.

I have been unhappy that I haven't received my order, but I don't hold CRC fully responsible. And they have done well so far on the customer service end. The young lady calling me "mate" was super cool.

I know CRC is a large state of the art internet cycling supplier. I was watching a video on their warehouse and shipping department. They have a really impressive set up. I don't think they dropped the ball. But I don't think they can survive for too long sending out 2 packages for every one ordered.

Even if CRC doesn't care* (surely they have some kind of insurance) I'm sure if it gets to their insurance company they will (hopefully) find out what the heck is going on.

Not trying to internet argue with you, but I'm bored waiting for my package...

*I'm certain they do care.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Chain Reaction do replace or refund lost items but you have to be reasonable. They have to wait until they can be fairly sure the item is no longer likely to turn up before replacing it, which can be quite a while if the destination is the other side of the world. Frustrating for the recipient but what else can they do? If they issue refunds after two weeks then the stuff arrives do you think the buyer will then get back on the phone offering to pay again? No, neither do I. Most will just keep the goods and the cash, I've known guys who've done exactly that. 

Yes, they are responsible for delivery but there is a limit to the amount of control they can have. Their business model is built on selling cycling gear as cheaply as possible so they have to offer cheap postage options. They are restricted to the postal and carrier systems operating in each of the countries they ship to. The cheapest option offered to the customer might be your countries national postal service. If that service isn't the best there is little Chain Reaction can do about it. It's up to the buyer to choose the postal option he or she feels best reflects the value of the goods in question. 

If they didn't make money I'm sure they would change, but I suspect they do. While they will have to replace lost parcels I'm sure they will be the minority. Most people will get their stuff no problem. It probably seems a bigger issue than it is because happy customers don't complain! They will have people running the figures constantly to make sure everything is making financial sense and if shipping to a certain country was costing them money they'll either change the charges for customers there ore pull out all together. Many eBay sellers will not ship to certain countries because the amount of fraud makes it financial suicide. 

I have no worries about buying from Chain Reaction because I know that if things go wrong they will sort it out. They are a good internet retailer. If you live far away that process might take longer than you would like but that's life. That's what you sign up for when you click 'buy'. The choice is always yours. If you're not happy with the risks, buy somewhere else, but the choice is yours.


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

I think we agree more than we disagree.

Anything I have related has been due to my extreme impatience... However,

Whoever has stopped my shipment of bicycle parts must pay! 



I just want my bike parts.:cryin:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I swore I wasn't coming back to this thread, but I'm waiting for coffee to brew, and I'm sure not riding today, so...
I agree, it's not right to blame the chef for the waiter dropping my food, which I'll admit IS kind of what I've done, but let's continue the analogy-

I'm not actually blaming the chef for the waiter dropping my food, I'm complaining that the chef has no idea what happened to my food after he made it. Maybe the waiter dropped it, maybe he delivered it to another table, maybe he ate it on the way. He chef has no idea. He just shrugs and makes me another cheeseburger.

Meanwhile, if I call the waiter over and ask what happened to my burger, he says 'Geez man, I deliver a lot of cheeseburgers, what ticket number did the chef give you? - Oh, you never got a ticket number? Then I can't tell you where your order went"

I suspect I smell cheeseburger on his breath.

My point being: Waiters don't eat cheeseburgers if they know the customer is watching. The chef would have less problems and make a lot less replacement cheeseburgers if he gave the customer a ticket number. 

I wholly disagree with the 'your parts are so cheap you can't complain about service" argument. The parts prices are irrelevant. I don't care if CRC gave them out for free. I paid $10 for shipping. What did my money buy? 
The vast majority of online retailers can somehow charge less than $20 to ship AND offer me a tracking number. Most chinese eBay stores do both. and deliver in 10-14 calendar days.
There's no reason why CRC can't as well.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ARandomBiker said:


> I paid $10 for shipping. What did my money buy?


Really cheap shipping of a box from the UK to America?

Honestly dude, what do you want for ten-bucks? That's about six-pounds fifty in earth money and I'd struggle to post a box within the UK for that. I bought a cartridge for my turntable from the US about two-months ago, that's a box about the size of half-a-dozen CDs, and shipping was fifty-five Dollars.

Or if you want to continue the food analogy:

"Dude, you bought the one-Dollar burger. You don't get fries and a Coke with that. If you want fries and a Coke that's fine, but it'll cost you three-Dollars"


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

All this reading is making me hungry......:crazy:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

We aren't ever going to agree on this, I expect something different than you do for my $10 shipping. 
I'm dissatisfied and that's pretty much it. I expect better from one of the worlds largest online retailers. Tracking numbers should be standard for every order that crosses an ocean. Especially when I pay for shipping on top of an order.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

No parts this morning at door...

Some guy said wait til the 20th...

Then I'm calling in the Marines!!

Lookout pommie postal workers/dock workers/customs officials/anyone else that handled my package (including bus boys)!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ARandomBiker said:


> I expect something different than you do for my $10 shipping.


Yip. You expect a Coke and fries with your one-Dollar burger. You ain't gona get it. Man up and pay for what you want or stop bleating.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Yip. You expect a Coke and fries with your one-Dollar burger. You ain't gona get it. Man up and pay for what you want or stop bleating.


You and your food analogy. I'm not expecting anything I didn't pay for. I can only assume that you're equating shipping costs to the price of the hamburger....you bastardized your own anology, but I'll still play the game. $10 shipping is not the same as a $1 burger. Free shipping is a 1$ hamburger. I PAID FOR SHIPPING. I bought the hamburger for a price that was already more expensive than pretty much everyone of CRCs competitors. I used CRC because I wanted a specific configuration of a part, and they had it in stock. I could have gotten free/cheaper shipping on a part for the same price, but it wasn't in the way I wanted.

Are seriously implying that for $10 shipping I don't deserve to have my parts arrive in a timely manner?
That CRC doesnt have a responsibility to prevent loss annd theft of their merchandise and satisfy a customer?
I've never in my life had a parcel that was tracked disappear in transit. It doesn't happen.
How else can I say this before you get it? I want a tracking number for less than $20 shipping. CRC is failing because tracking service does not cost an additional $10 above the $10 im already paying. If it did, every retailer on earth would charge more for shipping. UPS and FedEx do it as a matter of course on every parcel, DHL does as well, I believe. I won't say because I don't ship with DHL.
USPS will do it for like $2. They'll even require a signature if you ask.

you're sounding like a company shill and I'm getting way too spun up arguing with you over this. It's toxic.

You can keep bending over and taking the shortcuts and lack of customer service like an apologist.
Call me a baby all you want. 
I'm out.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ARandomBiker said:


> Free shipping is a 1$ hamburger. I PAID FOR SHIPPING.


So what? Everybody pays for shipping. Even if it says 'FREE' it's not really. They just average it out and add it to the cost of the merchandise. What did you think, the guys and girls at Chain Reaction chip in out of their wages on a Friday to pay for my free shipping?

They can't offer 'free' shipping to America as the cost is too great to add to the product cost so they need to charge a nominal fee for their basic level shipping. That's what you paid for, plain vanilla no-frills shipping, and that is what you got.

You think FedEx or UPS can ship a tracked parcel from the USA to the UK for ten-Dollars? Give them a call, do let me know how you get on won't you? :0) Actually, it was DHL who shipped my cartridge from LP Gear, very small package, fifty-five Dollars....


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

We keep going round and round. If you're trolling me, bravo. You're doing an excellent job. Got me hook, line, and sinker. 

If you're not:
I don't care that I paid $10 for shipping.
I don't think that it was that out of line.

I say 'Tracking numbers don't cost $10 on top of the $10 I spend on shipping fees'.

You call me a bleating baby.
You tell me to take what I'm given because the parts are cheap.

I tell you again: Tracking numbers don't cost $10. If they did, Chinese eBay stores, and competing UK retailers wouldn't include them in their service. Sale parts don't cost any different to ship than MSRP parts. That is irrelevant.

You tell me that I'm asking to much for the price I paid for shipping.
You invent some convoluted food analogy about me wanting free things that I don't deserve. 
I say again: Tracking numbers don't cost $10.

You insult my manhood.

I counter: let's pretend they actually DO cost $10 ($20 total). Isn't it worth $10 for CRC to reduce loss and theft on orders that travel overseas? There's a poster here on this thread that is waiting replacement for a pair of Hope hubs. Isn't it worth a few bucks to not have to eat the several hundred dollar lost order? I can pretty much guarantee those got snatched by a slick customs worker that felt/peeked through the package. 

I can't keep rephrasing this same point. If other retailers can provide me a tracking number and charge less than $20, so can CRC. They're screwing themselves by not. They're allowing parts to be stolen because no one is watching, and they're losing customers who refuse to gamble on a 6 week delivery after they paid a fair price for a 10-14 day service. 


Just so we're clear: a parcel carrier adding a barcode to a package does not cost $10. I don't care how fast it gets here. I am fine with the speed. I am fine with the price. I am NOT fine with it getting lost because they want to cut corners.

Are you OK paying $5 for a hamburger that you know costs $3 everywhere else because you want to make sure it's delivered under the same conditions as somewhere else?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, if I was buying a pair of Hope wheels from the other side of the world I think I'd spring for the better shipping.

How the Chinese can ship stuff so cheaply is a mystery to me. I bought a little rubber clamp thing for attaching a torch to the bars and it cost £2 including shipping. I couldn't post the same thing from one end of the UK to the other for £2 yet they'd sent it from China for that, which obviously included using our postal service, and included the price of the part and a Jiffy bag!! No, I have no idea how they do that.

You're not getting this are you? Or are you being obtuse?

Your postage did not cost ten-Dollars. That is what they charge you, but part of the postage cost will be covered by adding something to the cost of some of the products. The actual cost of the postage will be more than ten-Dollars, just as in the UK the basic postage isn't actually free. The point is that this is their basic postage option, irrespective of what it costs.

It may cost two-Dollars to add tracking to a UPS or FedEx delivery but that's irrelevant as you are not using a service like that. Ten-Dollars is what it costs to go from using the basic postage you chose to a service like UPS or DHL, who_ can_ offer a tracked service for shipping from the UK to the US. If you honestly think you can ship a box, of any size, from the UK to America tracked and insured for twelve-Dollars you're living in la la land.

Even with tracked shipping things still go missing. I've been on both ends of carriers for decades and nothing is full-proof. What I will say is that the reliability of carriers has improved a lot over the years. The poor ones have gone and even the little guys have upped their game and are pretty good now. Our national postal service is by far the worst way to mail stuff. It is very unreliable but thankfully independent carriers are now so cheap you can virtually ignore the Post Office much of the time. I don't know what the situation in the US is like but I'm sure Chain Reaction are working with it the best they can. If there was a better way to do it for two-Dollars more I reckon they'd be doing it!


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Well, if I was buying a pair of Hope wheels from the other side of the world I think I'd spring for the better shipping.


Wait a minute Mr Pig. Ease up ok? How was I supposed to know? I have ordered stuff internationally off of Ebay as well as Amazon before and never had anything get lost. I have however had a house payment get lost in the mail (USPS) 12 years ago to get 17 miles away to the bank. I placed an order and saw the shipping was free. Now at the time I was not aware the crap was going to happen. So pardon me for not being smart enough I guess to pay more for shipping. That's not a fair statement you just made. Thank you.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Pig is right, either way we're paying for delivery...

So deliver the package already!!

Mr Pig is also right in that they deliver packages from all over the globe, quicker and cheaper...

So where's the problem? CRC and the services they use at their end to get it (package) to our end...

Not rocket science ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> "Dude, you bought the one-Dollar burger. You don't get fries and a Coke with that. If you want fries and a Coke that's fine, but it'll cost you three-Dollars"


Damn you to hell, Sir Pig.

*Off to Smashburger.*


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I think one lesson for bike goods-for veterans at least, is what & when, how & where you need something.
These always determine the source I order from, certainly "how" soon. I mentioned that other UK vendors have upped their game -one poster referred to same addy originating for CR as Wiggle. That's damn interesting.

Now, off on a tangent via Asia. Chinese export is strict, but as Pig mentioned he has had tracking; I've either not been aware or unable to see this. I just made a big order from Shenzhen, all hopefully (promised) before their Lunar holiday (which virtually puts a hold on everything, for weeks).

Thankfully more gear sites -round the world, utilize Paypal, and I can open a dispute- including N America orders I make. This is my backstop, then my card (especially for damaged orders, and the utter recalcitrant [ebay])


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> Wait a minute Mr Pig. Ease up ok? How was I supposed to know? I have ordered stuff internationally off of Ebay as well as Amazon before and never had anything get lost...


You're right. I think that's a fair point. If you've never had a problem you will assume the standard post option will be fine. Most of the time, if I'm not bothered about how long it takes, I choose the cheapest shipping too.

I have had things fail to arrive though. There was a time maybe ten-years ago it was quite bad, quite a few things disappeared. I am convinced it was local, in fact the postman who brought it to our door. Things have failed to arrive more recently too, couple of things from China, but the seller always either gives you a refund or sends another one. Every time, no argument.

If I'm buying something cheap I don't care how it's sent but these days, if it's an item of value, I expect to pay a proportional amount for shipping.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's my responses from CRC this morning:

"Thank you for taking time to provide us with your feedback.

Please be assured, we are listening closely to all feedback and we work hard on continual improvements to give you a really good shopping experience.

I do appreciate your frustration and annoyance at this situation and we would like to make this right for you and offer a resolution as quickly as possible.

I am happy to send you another order today with DHL Express which is the fastest courier we use to USA." I gladly took up that offer. Hopefully it's here by saturday, I have rides planned this weekend.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

got my package that was ordered jan 22. 2 weeks after ordering I chased them as it still wasn't dispatched. they said one of the items I ordered wasn't in stock anymore. Poor service that they did nothing in that time until I followed up. They did upgrade the shipping at no cost but still longer than it should have taken to get here


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Order the 10th dispatched the 12th. Arrived at my doorstep the 16th. No problems. If you pick the **** shipping expect **** delivery times and what goes with it. Bunch of whiners in here. Sure if ya payed for 20-30$ shipping than yeah your going to get it fast and be able to track it. Pay ten bucks and youll get ten $ shipping. I got the free shipping because of the amount i ordered and i could of still went up one more shipping rank.


----------



## tommyt275 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you guys found priority tracking or DHL a better service? They are both $20.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Wiscobiker14 said:


> Order the 10th dispatched the 12th. Arrived at my doorstep the 16th. No problems. If you pick the **** shipping expect **** delivery times and what goes with it. Bunch of whiners in here. Sure if ya payed for 20-30$ shipping than yeah your going to get it fast and be able to track it. Pay ten bucks and youll get ten $ shipping. I got the free shipping because of the amount i ordered and i could of still went up one more shipping rank.


Whiners!?

I paid $16 for shipping!!

Find a bridge and hop back under it!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

tommyt275 said:


> Have you guys found priority tracking or DHL a better service? They are both $20.


My second replacement part is coming DHL, so I can let you know how fast it is. I have a ride coming this weekend so it better be the 2-4 day delivery time lol.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

My **replacement** order showed up today, on the 11th business day after re-dispatch. 6 weeks and 2 days after the initial order was dispatched.

The Zee shifter inside was cracked. SMH. No packaging, no bubble wrap on it. just tangled up in the cable at the bottom of the box.

Since it was on sale for only a $20, I'm gonna chalk this up to lesson learned and just move on. Thankfully everything else seems in order.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I bought an international calling card today and called them. Nice to talk to a human although at times it was hard to understand the ladies accent lol. She told me the second time around they reship basic shipping if that is what the buyer used the first time. I can if I want at the 15 days request to pay up for better shipping. But if the second order gets lost, which I have till monday on my hubs, then they automatically ship with a tracked service at no extra cost to the buyer. Seems weird they risk losing these parts 2 times before they splurge and add tracked shipping. I got a laugh out of the lady when I said some customs officer must have a hell of a nice bike by now lol. I believe somewhere on this thread that was stated so sorry I verbally plagiarized another poster.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

targnik said:


> Whiners!?
> 
> I paid $16 for shipping!!
> 
> ...


 16$ and how much was the order w/o the shipping. And im in wisco at the top of the u.s.a so initially its going to be quicker than say cali. Or texas.

If the bridge isnt broken why ride under? Just go over that sh!t.



iowamtb said:


> I bought an international calling card today and called them. Nice to talk to a human although at times it was hard to understand the ladies accent lol. She told me the second time around they reship basic shipping if that is what the buyer used the first time. I can if I want at the 15 days request to pay up for better shipping. But if the second order gets lost, which I have till monday on my hubs, then they automatically ship with a tracked service at no extra cost to the buyer. Seems weird they risk losing these parts 2 times before they splurge and add tracked shipping. I got a laugh out of the lady when I said some customs officer must have a hell of a nice bike by now lol. I believe somewhere on this thread that was stated so sorry I verbally plagiarized another poster.


Its was a whole bike and you didnt pay for good shipping?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Wiscobiker14 said:


> 16$ and how much was the order w/o the shipping. And im in wisco at the top of the u.s.a so initially its going to be quicker than say cali. Or texas.
> 
> If the bridge isnt broken why ride under? Just go over that sh!t.
> 
> Its was a whole bike and you didnt pay for good shipping?


huh? Don't know where you got that idea?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

iowamtb said:


> huh? Don't know where you got that idea?


Probably interpreted a part of your comment a different way.



iowamtb said:


> I said some customs officer must have a hell of a nice bike


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought it was pretty easy to follow.

He's postulating that Customs workers cherry-pick untracked parcels that are clearly labeled as being shipped from online retailers, like CRC.

Sometimes they get lucky and find a pair of Hope hubs inside.

Over time, they assemble a nicely appointed mountain bike.

You know, by stealing parts.

The possibility/probability has actually been mentioned several times in this thread.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

ARandomBiker said:


> I thought it was pretty easy to follow.
> 
> He's postulating that Customs workers cherry-pick untracked parcels that are clearly labeled as being shipped from online retailers, like CRC.
> 
> ...





cobba said:


> Probably interpreted a part of your comment a different way.





iowamtb said:


> huh? Don't know where you got that idea?


Oops okay gotcha just parts. Thought they stole a whole bike. Havent read the whole thread.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

FYI - item was $30... So shipping was half the cost of item...

PS - item arrived today 19 days after dispatched and 21 days after being ordered...

Will definitely think twice before ordering from CRC again...

Unless o/c it's a killer deal...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ordered some riding glasses from there Jan 21, they dispatched the 22nd, still haven't gotten them (been 27 days). Paid for one rung above basic shipping. How long should I wait before assuming it's been lost and contact them?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

rpearce1475 said:


> Ordered some riding glasses from there Jan 21, they dispatched the 22nd, still haven't gotten them (been 27 days). Paid for one rung above basic shipping. How long should I wait before assuming it's been lost and contact them?


Go find the customs officer who looks cool in the shades...:thumbsup: They say 15 WORKING DAYS so if it has been 27 days contact them.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Like why buy under 100$ from there? You know the shipping will be **** and ur items like what 15$. I dont order overseas unless its a larger amount. They dont **** up 200$ orders


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Wiscobiker14 said:


> Like why buy under 100$ from there? You know the shipping will be **** and ur items like what 15$. I dont order overseas unless its a larger amount. They dont **** up 200$ orders


Less to lose if it all goes to the pack?

I wouldn't personally spend more than $100 w/ online shopping 

Different strokes I guess

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm at 30+ days from dispatch to no product at my door. CRC has been very responsive, and have re-issued my order. I opted to upgrade to tracked shipping ($19.99) this time around. I've ordered from them before when I lived in Portland and my order was placed and delivered in under 10 days, but I guess something went wrong this time. My order value was $300+, so perhaps it's my fault I didn't put the extra few bucks into a tracked order, but history has shown that CRC is reliable. I just wish everything would show up asap so I can start riding again!


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

targnik said:


> Less to lose if it all goes to the pack?
> 
> I wouldn't personally spend more than $100 w/ online shopping
> 
> ...


For them to lose 30$ order is prob something their not to worried about. They can afford to send another one. A 200$ order well that's a bit different. So they put good tracking and shipping on it. Almost always if you buy enough to get free shipping its going to be good shipping. Look at my order i got it in 4 days and spent 174$ shipping included for free cause i spent over 100.

Must be as ive ordered about 1200-13$ over the last month or so. Bike parts, fiances cell phone. My ps4. And i have not had any problems. If i get something that wont work i print off a shipping label from them for free if its amazon, pack it up in one of the boxes they sent me and drop it at ups. Get my refund in 2-3 days.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

tuffguy said:


> I'm at 30+ days from dispatch to no product at my door. CRC has been very responsive, and have re-issued my order. I opted to upgrade to tracked shipping ($19.99) this time around. I've ordered from them before when I lived in Portland and my order was placed and delivered in under 10 days, but I guess something went wrong this time. My order value was $300+, so perhaps it's my fault I didn't put the extra few bucks into a tracked order, but history has shown that CRC is reliable. I just wish everything would show up asap so I can start riding again!


Your must of been a mistake on their end. 300$ is not a small amount. I try yo wait untill sites like crc pricepoint or jenson have free shipping on a certain value than order. Amazon is my main go to site. Ebay was never that great to me and paypals a joke. They cost me about 60$ because of 4.76 cent. (It was a separate account just for internet selling and buying) Told them there wasnt going to be money in the account till fri and still tried to take it out twice.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

They have spent about $120 on replacement things for me..


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Wiscobiker14 said:


> They cost me about 60$ because of 4.76 cent. (It was a separate account just for internet selling and buying) Told them there wasn't going to be money in the account till Fri and still tried to take it out twice.


I would've argued with them about that. The bank did that to me years ago, took a standing order off before it was due then fined me because it took me overdrawn! I told them it was there fault and I wanted the money back, and they gave it back. Remember, they work for you.


----------



## Sactoapr (Dec 9, 2014)

After reading through all the posts here, I can see good points to many of the opinions,as well as bad. I tend to think CRC does so much volume that they can afford to lose & re-send shipments. But also take care of their customers so hopefully they come back. 

My only experience with them has been great. I placed my order for grips & pedals on Saturday the 7th, dispatched on the 9th and the package arrived the 16th. 

Not bad for the lowest shipping option to California.


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

Got my replacement today! The first replacement. I am going to refuse the DHL shipment though. I sent them an email telling them I received the first replacement. I honestly don't need another rebound damper rod for an outdated fork...


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just never payed them the 4$. Told the India guy to ***** slap the ceo of paypal for me. I did fight with paypal as it wasnt my banks fault. They wouldn't do anything and told me that they were going to do the withdrawal again. So i just deleted all my info told my bank to deny them. Never heard from them again. 
I havent missed ebay at all.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sactoapr said:


> After reading through all the posts here, I can see good points to many of the opinions,as well as bad. I tend to think CRC does so much volume that they can afford to lose & re-send shipments. But also take care of their customers so hopefully they come back.
> 
> My only experience with them has been great. I placed my order for grips & pedals on Saturday the 7th, dispatched on the 9th and the package arrived the 16th.
> 
> Not bad for the lowest shipping option to California.


Pretty good actually. First time for me and i didnt have a problem. Besides my bank not letting the transaction go through the first time untill i called as buying stuff from the u.k from Wisconsin is a red flag for them. Lol


----------



## cp80 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ordered some pedals a few weeks with a few small items to get the free shippings. Arrived in Oregon in under two weeks, no complaints here. Although tracking would be nice.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Wiscobiker14 said:


> Pretty good actually. First time for me and i didnt have a problem. Besides my bank not letting the transaction go through the first time untill i called as buying stuff from the u.k from Wisconsin is a red flag for them. Lol


Next thing ya know the feds will be bustin down your door and taking your bike lol!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> Next thing ya know the feds will be bustin down your door and taking your bike lol!


The feds can have my bike when they pry it from my cold dead hands.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

I can safely say that crc is hands down the worst bicycle retailer I have dealt with. Not just lost order but handled terrible. 

Its strange that this thread is full of people defending them when if any domestic company pulled this stuff they would be out of business because the competition would pick up any slack. 

Of course even if its not fair to compare to domestic companies I can say Hong Kong ebay sellers are better and more customer service oriented. 

I had some miss givings ordering over seas and should not have been so cheap and rolled with the lowest price. 

The point of this thread should be to steer people back to buying local.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Locally my 170$ order would of been far over 300$.


----------



## kmatth (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been waiting for almost a month for my 1x10 conversion parts. Filed a "lost in post declaration" and haven't heard anything back.

Will buy local in the future. I would not recommend ordering for CRC


----------



## tommyt275 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have contacted them twice. Once about a missing item and one with a question I had. Both times I heard back within 24hrs.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Waiting 'almost a month' for post between the US and UK is not that unusual and America is a big country. I can get a box anywhere in the UK within 24h very cheaply but it's going to cost a lot to do that in the US I would imagine. 

My sister lives in Portland and I've bought a few things from the US and typical postage time is three-weeks, four at the outside. Longest post from anywhere was six, can't even remember where that was. 

Even within the UK the post office will not let you report a parcel missing until a month has passed. I had a box take just under a month to get to London!


----------



## dillis (Dec 30, 2014)

Got my first replacement part yesterday and shot CRC an email because they had just shipped my second replacement part via DHL express and I told then the part came. They said I can keep the DHL one if it comes in. Still took way to long to get here, but it's hard to made now that I can ride my bike again.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

well today I hit the jackpot. All of my orders came in at the same time. I looked at the date on the hubs and it is definitely the second shipment that I have received. My other shipment was the seat post and collar and it is the first shipment. I will chalk this up as a learning experience and be more careful about where I purchase in the future.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got my second box from Chain Reaction this week, took two-days this time ;0) 

I'm not trying to wind you up, I know how frustrating it can be when your new toys take ages to arrive, but I order stuff from Chain Reaction all the time and it always arrives in two or three days. The point being that they obviously send the stuff out very quickly, so how is it their fault it takes too long?

I understand if you choose not to buy from them. I bought my daughter one of those cheap Chinese smart phones for Christmas. I could have got it directly from China and it should have arrived in time but I didn't want to risk it being late so bought it from a seller who shipped from the UK. Cost me about £30 more but that's the choice you make.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

my point being that even if it is not chain reactions. Which I am NOT saying it is, I may have learned my lesson about ordering from the UK one for the same price as more expensive shipping I can get it here in the US in a much shorter time. Again I'm not blaming chain reaction.


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I made an order last weekend then read this thread. I was worried. 

The order arrives in 5 days, UK to Eastern NC. No complaints. I could track it via DHL the whole way. And it went through the whole east coast area flawlessly while several of my orders through UPS and USPS were delayed in the same cities due to winter weather. That part - I am sure - was luck.

Regardless, I would absolutely order from CRC again.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

I placed 2 orders, got one of them last week, and still haven't got the other. I went the post office today to ask about it.
The USPS is probably one of the worst shitty ass gov't things to exist... 1 person working there, 5 in front of me, and by the time I left, 11 people waiting. This was at 230-3ish. 
anyway, she 'went back to look' and didn't find anything, imagine that. 
I reported it to CRC, and we will see what happens. I have no issues waiting a bit longer for a great deal, and have no doubt that CRC will take care of it.
I will be buying stuff from them again.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree that the biggest part of the problem probably lies with the efficiency (or severe lack thereof) of the gov't parcel/post services of each country, however, I am a business owner, and if I were in CRC's position, I'd feel the need to make some sort of change... either to stop offering the 9.99 shipping, or state that delivery could take 5-30 days (or more in the case of one of my orders). They do set a somewhat unreasonable expectation of 8 days, when they are obviously fully aware that it will most likely take longer. With that said, I have now learned this from my experiences with them, and while I still intend to do business with them, it will only be for parts that I am in no hurry to get.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Antikid said:


> The USPS is probably one of the worst shitty ass gov't things to exist...


Years ago they did away with 'proper' jobs in the Post Office and put everyone on short-term contracts. The upshot was that all the guys who were looking for some kind of job security, and could find another job, left. So suddenly you had a bunch of young guys who clearly couldn't give a stuff delivering your mail. It was a shambles. It was around then a lot of stuff failed to arrive. It's a lot better these days but I'd still rather use carriers where possible.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Yougi said:


> I just cant understand how they can ship without tracking orders. My package was 200$ value. Here in canada, as soon as its a package its tracked. For free. And its was tracked since customs with a track number from UK. Meaning it was and they just didnt provide it.


I have no idea either. I recently bought some cranks and it was cheaper to buy them from the UK and have them shipped here than to buy them domestically. .... crazy.

BTW, customer service is good. On the last shipment, my box got mangled. The cranks were ok, but it was missing a chain. I emailed them and they sent me a replacement immediately.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

Update to my missing order!

the package arrived today. There was a full sheet of printer paper with my
name, address printed on it, it was large...
After I looked at it, the first letter/number of my name, address, city, state, zip
were all missing from the original shipping label.

I will mostly take back what I said about the useless post office...


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought I should update the thread on my saga...

I just received my original shipment (sent on the 20th of January).

Box came with a hole in it, but everything was okay.

What will be interesting is how long the replacement order takes.

I'm betting tomorrow or later this week. I kind of figured they would show up the same day...


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

mjydrafter said:


> I thought I should update the thread on my saga...
> 
> I just received my original shipment (sent on the 20th of January).
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting on one that was "dispatched" on Jan 14, or its replacement from Feb 10th... any wagers on which will arrive first? I also placed an order a day later that dispatched Jan 15th that arrived in 2 weeks (glad I didn't do it all in the order placed the previous day)... 
Maybe we should all capitalize on this and start taking bets whenever we place an order...


----------



## jessicaff (Feb 26, 2015)

I've received mine in 12 max


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

well a few days after I receive my hubs which was indeed the second shipment, I got my first shipment of hubs in the mail. So basically if i to waited 5 weeks I would have got my original order of hubs. I did the right thing and took the unopened box back to the post office and told him to return it to sender.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

gotdurt said:


> I'm still waiting on one that was "dispatched" on Jan 14, or its replacement from Feb 10th... any wagers on which will arrive first? I also placed an order a day later that dispatched Jan 15th that arrived in 2 weeks (glad I didn't do it all in the order placed the previous day)...
> Maybe we should all capitalize on this and start taking bets whenever we place an order...


One package came the day after I posted that; it was in a bubble-wrap type bag. Today there was a box on my porch. It had a customs label on it and had no return address or anything, but since I was waiting on some stuff from China, I didn't give it second thought, because it wasn't a bag like the first. The box was a post specific, one-use type with the pull tab across the labels... low and behold it was the other package and now I can't "refuse" it. I checked shipping in a new box and the lowest shipping price is more than the value of the contents, lol. I sent an email to CRC, we'll see what they suggest...


----------



## Gmc55 (Jan 8, 2015)

Got my pedals in 2 weeks to Toronto. Box was mint


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

Little more of an update on my saga. 

The first package (original) arrived on a Monday (33 calender days from shipment). The replacement package arrived on Thursday of the same week (right around 8 or 9 days).

I contacted CRC and they offered to let me keep the original at a discounted price (-$20). I asked a few buddies if they needed it and ended up sending it back via DHL, that CRC arranged. 

I can only assume there was something going on that delayed the first shipment, as the second one arrived in a timely fashion.


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

Another interesting update.

DHL picked up the extra package @4:00pm on 03/04/15

Davey @CRC signed for it @1:32pm on 03/06/15

I don't know, but barely 48 hours from Iowa to Belfast??? I guess I might recommend up grading to DHL shipping.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Just noticed you are from Des Moines. I tried to come up there and ride last fall but it had rained that morning and the shops told me the trails were un rideable.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

So far my shipping experience with them is very good, neighbor ordered also a couple of times and he also has no complains.


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

iowamtb said:


> Just noticed you are from Des Moines. I tried to come up there and ride last fall but it had rained that morning and the shops told me the trails were un rideable.


Yeah, they get wet, since most are kind of in low areas. I think they were wet and closed a lot last year. There's a new area at Ewing Park that is a bit higher. I rode it in the snow and it was fun, it'll be great once it's dried out. I think they have some expansion going on as well.

A buddy and I tried to ride Banner in the snow, but it's far too steep in slick conditions.

Supposed to be 72 and breezy tomorrow, that will dry stuff out.:thumbsup:


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

what would you say is the best trail in Des Moines as far as fun and technical stuff


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

iowamtb said:


> what would you say is the best trail in Des Moines as far as fun and technical stuff


I would say the Center trails (Ashworth Park), followed by Banner/Sommerset. The Center trails are the oldest, but a good portion are in down in the bottoms, so they can be muddy even when it's dry. The higher areas are pretty dry.

Check out the CITA website for videos, maps and info on all of the central Iowa trails.

Central Iowa Trail Association | Cheap. Dirty. Fun.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just received my parts after 1 1/2weeks after ordering, which is very good in my book and it looks like it was opened by customs but everything was in order.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

I placed an order yesterday morning and got dispatched email late at night. Let's see how long the wait is for free shipping to California. This is my first time ordering from them.


----------



## Wiscobiker14 (Jan 5, 2015)

dream5hift said:


> I placed an order yesterday morning and got dispatched email late at night. Let's see how long the wait is for free shipping to California. This is my first time ordering from them.


It will probly take a lil longer as your in the furthest state. But only by a few and think of the money you saved while you wait. Helped me pass the days lol


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I placed an order on 03 April and as of today, 23 April, it hasn't yet arrived in Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## Yougi (Mar 17, 2014)

I ordered with free shipping and with DHL to test. Free shipping took 12 days here in Canada. And with DHL, 4 days. The only thing that bothered me is customs fees. I thought that i wouldnt have any with DHL. Saddly i had some.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

I ordered new brake set, rotors, and bleed kits. With free shipping to California, it took about 2 weeks. Thought it would be longer since it's my first time ordering from them.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

The last order I placed with CRC arrived in 6 weeks w/ regular international shipping. After 4 weeks I contacted them and they said to file a lost-item report. I continued waiting and it showed up 2 weeks later. The previous order I placed with them I sent express - but they hadn't even shipped it by the time it was supposed to arrive, so I cancelled the order.

In short, who knows?!


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Ordered a fork and some shifters on April 4th, they were both dispatched on the 6th. Fork sent via Parcelforce, shifters sent via "International mail"....received the fork in three days, still as of today April 23 have not received the shifters. After the order was committed I saw their FAQ that stated items could be shipped from different warehouses....I wish they weren't and they instead threw the shifters into the fork box. 

I had figured a couple of weeks for the parts to arrive, but this is stupid...with the speed of travel and shipping these days I think it is unreasonable to have something take beyond two weeks to go from the UK to California...it is not like I am in a third-world location where the post needs to be placed on a donkey to get to the recipient! I am pissed because this delay has stalled a new bike build, kept me from being able to bring my new ride on a family vacation trip this last weekend.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

Slow Reaction Cycles...

I ordered some stuff from these cats without realizing that they're a UK company. - My bad!
They need to change their name to "Jolly Good Cycles" or "Bloody Hell Bikes" to better reflect their location. ...work a Union Jack or a picture of Joe Strummer into their logo or something.

It's only been a week so far but based on some other posts in this thread, I'm not expecting to see my order until mid-June.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys u realize US customs is 90% of the issue. Ive ordered from CRC and china. The slow shipping has taken from 2 weeks to 6 weeks with crap for tracking till right before it arrives. I dont get why everyone bashes CRC for slow times from them to US xause it takes 2-3weeks but is ok waiting 6+ weeks for orders from china. Especially when china imports far more to the US than the UK does, so far more shipments moving faster.


----------



## gbvan (May 11, 2008)

I've never had it take more than 2-3 weeks to get to Vancouver, BC. I ordered a wheel last Friday, which should be here by tomorrow according to tracking. I've never paid for shipping.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm on week 3 of waiting at Apr. 23. Order was shipped out April 6. No tracking service available with my order. Bend, OR.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> Guys u realize US customs is 90% of the issue. Ive ordered from CRC and china. The slow shipping has taken from 2 weeks to 6 weeks with crap for tracking till right before it arrives. I dont get why everyone bashes CRC for slow times from them to US xause it takes 2-3weeks but is ok waiting 6+ weeks for orders from china. Especially when china imports far more to the US than the UK does, so far more shipments moving faster.


Who the f*ck cares about China? I don't and wont order from China, nor will a lot of people. This thread is about the slow-ass delivery from CRC. They are supposed to be a reputable company that should be trusted to pursue good customer service, which includes paying attention to how long it takes for your customers to receive their purchases...and if they are selling themselves as an international seller they should ensure quick international shipping!!!!!

I do not believe it is a problem with the US customs. Why in hell would the fork I ordered take no freaking time at all to get to me but the shifters have yet to arrive? If it was stuck in customs, I would expect the higher dollar item (fork) would capture the attention of customs rather than a $50 set of shifters.

Regardless, I feel the responsibility is all on CRC. I am not happy with them at all. I want to finish my bike build and get riding.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Because ur forks obviously shipped a different method, weight and size. Dont know why I try with people that know nothing of what it takes to ship items, especially offering things like free shipping, internationally. Standard mail (just like USPS) has limits on size and weight. Larger items have to be shipped according to what is offered, ever tried to ship a set of forks regular mail....so DHL,ups, etc is used. Shifters are a small box shipped normal mail.

Basically if you don't care to understand how international shipping works (cause where its coming from means nothing all works the same) or wait without throwing a fit like a 2yr old, dont order outside of the states.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Regardless, I feel the responsibility is all on CRC.


If your grandma sent you a pair of sunglasses for your birthday and the postman stamped them to get them through the letterbox you'd blame your grandma!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> If your grandma sent you a pair of sunglasses for your birthday and the postman stamped them to get them through the letterbox you'd blame your grandma!


That's a stupid analogy.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually he's quite right. Placing blame on shipper for problem when its very obviously not their fault, outside of their control.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

they showed up yesterday, 15 business days and 3 weeks after placing the order. I will factor the wait potential if I place another order with them again.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, this thread is getting old!

If you don't want to deal with the implications of buying stuff from the other side of the world then fine, buy locally. Or at least buy from within your own country. Continent even! But bleating like a child because you bought something from the other side of the planet and it took a while to arrive makes you look unreasonable. 

So choose. Buy locally or shut up. Personally I'm happy to wait if it means getting an item at a great price but I wouldn't order something I wanted in a hurry from China. That would be stupid, wouldn't it?


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

+1000.

This is a have-it-now-and-cheap Walmart generation. 

People expect to to order at 6pm and have it before 4pm tomorrow, half of retail, free shipping and unconditional lifetime guarantee.

It wasn't that long ago we were ordering stuff by filling out a paper form from the back of a catalog and mailing it in with an delivery expectation of 6-8 weeks...for shipping within CONUS! 


I like stuff quick and I like good prices too. When I want something quick I don't place international orders...I save that for stuff that I'm not in a hurry for. My expectation of the retailer is that they get it to the courier in a timely manner, not that they do the courier's job.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Ordered Hope rotors and it took 2+ weeks but the wait wasn't the problem. Rotors were bent! They mailed em in a regular plastic envelope, unreinforced even with cardboard. Oh the shipping apes mustve loved to see them puppies, hey let's put em at the bottom of the fork lift ho ho...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BikeIntelligencer said:


> Ordered Hope rotors but the wait wasn't the problem. Rotors were bent! They mailed em in a regular plastic envelope..


Maybe they cut back the packing when posting a distance. In the UK most things arrive in box. Small items might be in a Jiffy Bag but anything of substance is boxed.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think I've ever ordered anything from China.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Nat said:


> I don't think I've ever ordered anything from China.


I've bought loads of stuff from China. In fact I buy stuff from all over the world. Chinese sellers are typically very good. Ok, it takes a while usually but they sort out problems no argument. If you get a faulty product they offer a replacement or a refund immediately, most of the time anyway.

I've bought stuff from the USA too and it takes three weeks or more to arrive. Sometimes it gets snagged up in customs and takes longer and I get hit with import tax. Maybe I should start a thread about how unfair it is? ;0)


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently ordered motorcycle gear from Germany, but my stuff wasnt caught in customs. It maybe was on a boat or something? The merchant gave the package to DHL within a day or two, then quickly handed off to USPS. Then it was almost 10 business days before anything happened, which is when it arrived at a USPS international sorting center in Miami. In and out of customs in day, then another day to ship to the local facility and out for delivery.,,

So I live on the coast, in the same area where international shipments often enter this country, and it still took almost 3 weeks. 

I find this normal and acceptable.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it looks like they finally got tired of shipping issues; on my last order, there was no free shipping option, only the $9.99 (which I was fine with after the last couple of experiences). Got here as fast as Jenson or Price Point, but now they over reacted; my $60 order required a signature, and it arrived at 8am! lol, guess the new challenge is going to be chasing packages when I'm not home to sign for them...


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

gotdurt said:


> Well, it looks like they finally got tired of shipping issues; on my last order, there was no free shipping option, only the $9.99 (which I was fine with after the last couple of experiences). Got here as fast as Jenson or Price Point, but now they over reacted; my $60 order required a signature, and it arrived at 8am! lol, guess the new challenge is going to be chasing packages when I'm not home to sign for them...


If you only spent $60 you wouldn't qualify for it, you need to spend over $99 to get free shipping.

Looks like the standard $9.99 / free shipping is tracked now.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/staticcontent/postageInfoPage.jsp


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

cobba said:


> If you only spent $60 you wouldn't qualify for it, you need to spend over $99 to get free shipping.
> 
> Looks like the standard $9.99 / free shipping is tracked now.
> 
> Â*Shipping | Chain Reaction Cycles


My previous order was free and it was under $99; dunno, maybe it was during a promo or something... but pretty sure it wasn't the only one.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Occasionally they do a promos where they offer free shipping with no minimum spend.


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

Just got a Chain Reaction Cycles e-mail, that said all orders are now tracked to the U.S.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

mjydrafter said:


> Just got a Chain Reaction Cycles e-mail, that said all orders are now tracked to the U.S.


I dig that. It's about time. Like every 'me-first, gimme-gimme' American, I would like things on my doorstep in an hour, but my complaint really stems from the (up til now) lack of tracking. I even brought it up back in Feb in this very thread. post #97.

This is a smart move by CRC considering that of the 3 orders I've placed, one was fine, but 2 of them were lost in post. One of the two, I still haven't see the original order show up, and the replacement wasn't even the same parts because they were out of stock when they re-filled. The 3rd order, the original finally showed up almost 2 months after the date shipped, so I just refused it.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

mjydrafter said:


> Just got a Chain Reaction Cycles e-mail, that said all orders are now tracked to the U.S.


Good thing. I would not be surprised if they reviewed this thread and did not want the bad rap it was spreading. Props to them for making their system better for the customer.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I am glad they offer tracking now as well. I had very recently ordered some rotors and the first ones never showed up. Now it will help us consumers and them as well!

-Brett


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Tracking will cover 95% of the complaints in this thread. Good job!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Got the DHL option, which was still several dollars cheaper than Jenson's price, got my order in 3 working days. Not bad.

Ordered Thursday night, arrived today. Luckily I live in a pretty large international hub.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Just checking back in guys. Glad to know they now have tracking. You guys are right it is about time. Tracking would have eliminated my problems back in January. Granted everything got to me...........4-5 weeks later.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Unfortunately the email about the tracking doesn't say how they will be shipping. If it's coming courier then you have to worry about clearing fees. In the past smaller orders came post so either no or minor fees.
The poster above that shipped DHL may be in for a surprise in a few days when the clearing bill arrives.


----------



## carajean (May 25, 2008)

Kinda wish I had of read this before I placed my most recent order. The rockshox deal is what got me to bite! Ordered my first clip shoes too. Now I have a bike with clips and no shoes for 2 weeks.....


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is ALWAYS fees if your order is over $200. Its not the company selling, its the law in the US. Its 7% tax on anything shipping in with declared value over $200.



There is also no fees via DHL unless again, declared value is over $200.

(only applies to people living in the US)


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

tigris99 said:


> There is ALWAYS fees if your order is over $200. Its not the company selling, its the law in the US. Its 7% tax on anything shipping in with declared value over $200.
> 
> There is also no fees via DHL unless again, declared value is over $200.
> 
> (only applies to people living in the US)


----------



## carajean (May 25, 2008)

tigris99 said:


> There is ALWAYS fees if your order is over $200. Its not the company selling, its the law in the US. Its 7% tax on anything shipping in with declared value over $200.
> 
> There is also no fees via DHL unless again, declared value is over $200.
> 
> (only applies to people living in the US)


Didnt know that part. My order is surely over $200. I did notice though that they shipped it in 2 parcels..... Even though 1 parcel alone (forks) is over $200.


----------



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

BikeIntelligencer said:


> Ordered Hope rotors and it took 2+ weeks but the wait wasn't the problem. Rotors were bent! They mailed em in a regular plastic envelope, unreinforced even with cardboard. Oh the shipping apes mustve loved to see them puppies, hey let's put em at the bottom of the fork lift ho ho...


Exactly the same thing happened here. Shipping was almost unreasonably fast, but my rotors were bent.

I placed my order on a Monday night and it showed up Thursday morning. UK to Colorado...regular free shipping option. That part was amazing, but once I brought the box inside noticed that the front came open during transit & one of the rotors was sort of sticking out the hole. CR said go ahead & mount them & we'll go from there :skep:. Fortunately I can fix a slightly bent rotor, but was still a bit puzzled why they would package them like this - just in little baggies with no cardboard?

Also in the note CR said that they were surprised by this news and this was a rare occasion. Seems however that this isn't the first time they shipped rotors this way.


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

CR ships to Canada with DHL tracked package, so you will get hit with brokerage, taxes and duty on some items. When they used Royal Mail/CanPost I rarely seen these charges. My last order was $123 with additional $25 at parcel delivery. Not ordering from CR any longer, Jenson's would have been cheaper.


----------



## carajean (May 25, 2008)

Update: I ordered last Friday and got my package with no postal fee yesterday. It was delivered by DHL with tracking.


----------



## stejenn (Jun 23, 2015)

Pilsner1 said:


> CR ships to Canada with DHL tracked package, so you will get hit with brokerage, taxes and duty on some items. When they used Royal Mail/CanPost I rarely seen these charges. My last order was $123 with additional $25 at parcel delivery. Not ordering from CR any longer, Jenson's would have been cheaper.


Agreed... Have had many orders through CR over the years. This week was my last.
Only option to Canada is tracked DHL shipping. Just got the invoice. These guys (DHL) even charge tax on their processing fees!!!
So no more Royal Mail/Canada Post options.
On all orders you will now pay GST and processing fees for all orders. Duty for some items.
Not cost effective to order from CR to Canada for most things now.
Too bad I really liked CR.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, my latest order came through pretty quickly... Guessing 5 - 6 business days, as when I placed order I was out of town... and order was here when I retuned home.

But, the saga has only just begun ^^

A month or so ago, a local technician that I asked to make 'more round' my rear rim/wheel. The tech brought to my attention that at several sites where the spokes/nipples enter the rim there were minute cracks in the rim. He suggested I replace rim. He quoted me $250, and I thought 'Jeez!' - time to head to CRC to get some parts on sale.

I found a reasonable priced rim on CRC i.e. Nukeproof Generator AM. The next issue was what spoke length was needed. I searched high and low (interwebs) asked guys who made my bike and no luck. Finally I thought I'd ask CRC. They requested my hub serial #. I sent them my hub serial # and eventually got a reply that my required spoke length has been calculated at - Left: 258mm, Right: 256mm

Now I need to qualify that I'm happy doing basic maintenance on my steed, but when it comes to the nuts and bolts - I defer to the pros (as I had in this case... Or so I thought).

So, I ordered the Nukeproof Generator AM Rim and the advised spokes (one pack of 258mm and one pack of 256mm). As I stated above, shipping time was great.

So I toddle off to my local technician (yesterday) with rim and spokes in hand. I hand new and old parts over. The technician says he'll have it ready today. He calls me this morning with the punchline... 'Umm, these spokes are too short!?' In fact the spokes are almost 20mm too short!? They're not even long enough to build a 26" wheel!!??

I've mailed the short spokes back to CRC today. I've gone online and filled in an issue form. My local technician had calculated 274/276 length spokes are required. He had suggested I ask CRC to double check his measurements. So, all that is included in my issue form.

The local guy says they won't have any of the length spokes I need for a couple of months. So, I'll have to use CRC again to get correct length.

What have I learnt?

Double check what the perceived Pro's tell me...

Ask technician working on my steed to check measurements before commencing work...

So, I'm out one bike for god knows how long until I get this mess sorted.

Sigh...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Lesson - always use a spoke calculator on your own to get a spoke length before ordering.

Maybe short term just buy a pre-built wheel (and then you have a spare?)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

006_007 said:


> Lesson - always use a spoke calculator on your own to get a spoke length before ordering.
> 
> Maybe short term just buy a pre-built wheel (and then you have a spare?)


I rekin the CRC chap had some trouble with the calculator ^^ that's someone in the industry!? Not much hope for us mere novices =(

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

stejenn said:


> Agreed... Have had many orders through CR over the years. This week was my last.
> Only option to Canada is tracked DHL shipping. Just got the invoice. These guys (DHL) even charge tax on their processing fees!!!
> So no more Royal Mail/Canada Post options.
> On all orders you will now pay GST and processing fees for all orders. Duty for some items.
> ...


Yeah. I'm in Canada too. I just paid $130 on the order, and $35 in extra duties, taxes, etc. But holy crap - I got it within a couple of days of ordering, so at least I got it quickly. I don't know how they did it. That said, guys I know who order from Jenson say they get their stuff within 48 hours, duty etc already included.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

targnik said:


> I rekin the CRC chap had some trouble with the calculator ^^ that's someone in the industry!? Not much hope for us mere novices =(
> 
> Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


All the more reason to learn to do these things on your own - always best to trust nobody!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Lesson - always use a spoke calculator on your own to get a spoke length before ordering.
> 
> Maybe short term just buy a pre-built wheel (and then you have a spare?)


When in do this, I use multiple calculators and do it multiple times, I'm usually super skeptical of spoke calculators and look for as much info as possible.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Jayem said:


> When in do this, I use multiple calculators and do it multiple times, I'm usually super skeptical of spoke calculators and look for as much info as possible.


So, you're saying the spoke calculator doesn't work?

Funny thing is the local guy who's seen the hub and rim 1st hand, has asked me to ask CRC to double check his measurements... This is a guy who does this for a living!?

Maybe, he's also unsure of the calculations he gave me and is just covering his own arse. Just in case I order the length he said and they then don't fit ^^

Pharked if I know 0_o

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

The saga continues. CRC and local LBS, both have correct hub and rim info - yet they've both given different measurements!? CRC = 272 & 274, LBS = 274 & 276...
CRC want to send me 2x 18 packs of the 272 & 274 mm spokes. If they're wrong, I'm back to square one. I emailed CRC last Thursday asking that they send through 1x 18's spoke pack for - 272, 274 & 276 so that their differences in calculations are covered. I haven't had a reply as of yet, if they don't reply - I'll demand (all one can do really) a refund for the incorrect spokes I have already returned and tell em where to put those 272, 274 spokes as well! Plus, they'll lose the next - 40+ years of mine and my families custom. 

PS - I should have a new ride at my door within next 5 working days. I can wait for LBS to get more spokes. 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

targnik said:


> The saga continues. CRC and local LBS, both have correct hub and rim info - yet they've both given different measurements!? CRC = 272 & 274, LBS = 274 & 276...


I didn't know that CRC would even get involved in in spec'ing spoke length... IMO, I'd split the difference and go with 273 & 275. If not, I'd err on the short side, otherwise the spoke might extend out the end of the nipple, preventing using a screwdriver for the build, or worst case, the threads not being deep enough. Shorter spokes, even by 2mm, should still engage enough. I build/rebuild my own wheels pretty frequently (3 in just the last 2 months), and length precision isn't as critical as some want to think. Otherwise, I'd go with the shop, because they will be the only ones to back up their choice in the build.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

targnik said:


> So, you're saying the spoke calculator doesn't work?
> 
> Funny thing is the local guy who's seen the hub and rim 1st hand, has asked me to ask CRC to double check his measurements... This is a guy who does this for a living!?
> 
> ...


No, I'm saying you check multiple sources, and if there's a discrepancy, you investigate to figure out why. Some calculators have the wrong info entered for a particular hub or rim, or last-years info, or you can't figure out the exact model component that is specified in the calculator, some of them allow you to put ALL the specs in yourself, some round the spokes up, some give exact (unable to order as such) lengths, then you have to figure out what is necessary- there are plenty of different ones out there, but I would never ever rely on just one. I've built two sets in the last 8 mo and at least one of those was with CRC spokes. Spoke calculators are nice, but for the least error I would suggest measuring the hubs and ERD yourself with calipers and the proper measuring devices. Maybe that's unrealistic, but if you aren't going to do that, you need to realize how many opportunities there are for failure in terms of what I described above, which requires the cautious approach.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

targnik said:


> So, you're saying the spoke calculator doesn't work?
> 
> Funny thing is the local guy who's seen the hub and rim 1st hand, has asked me to ask CRC to double check his measurements... This is a guy who does this for a living!?
> 
> ...


Pretty much just agreeing with Jayem, but I've never gone wrong using one of these:









Makes you measure properly--and if you want to cheat with a 'real' computer after that, I've never had problems with my own measurements in a spreadsheet/web calculator either...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

gotdurt said:


> I didn't know that CRC would even get involved in in spec'ing spoke length... IMO, I'd split the difference and go with 273 & 275. If not, I'd err on the short side, otherwise the spoke might extend out the end of the nipple, preventing using a screwdriver for the build, or worst case, the threads not being deep enough. Shorter spokes, even by 2mm, should still engage enough. I build/rebuild my own wheels pretty frequently (3 in just the last 2 months), and length precision isn't as critical as some want to think. Otherwise, I'd go with the shop, because they will be the only ones to back up their choice in the build.


10x

having only ever trued a wheel...

I'm definitely in the deep end of the swimming pool ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like 3x spokes packs are on their way finally ^^ hope to be back on steed in a week or so, after I change out a couple of things from new steed i.e. Reverb dropper from new to old (put my older KS Eten on 29er) swap bars over - 775mm on 650b and 780mm on 29er (swap em around)... try out new 29er while 650b wheel gets rebuilt and then?

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Yeah. I'm in Canada too. I just paid $130 on the order, and $35 in extra duties, taxes, etc. But holy crap - I got it within a couple of days of ordering, so at least I got it quickly. I don't know how they did it. That said, guys I know who order from Jenson say they get their stuff within 48 hours, duty etc already included.


Yah the DHL option is super quick.

I ordered a Nukeproof pluse from them and made the mistake of doing ground shipping.

Took two weeks but when i got the box it looked like it went threw WWIII. Tons of Chips and dings 1/2 the box missing no Manuel, broken hanger. USPS is the frikking worst delivery service.

CRS paid for the DHL back and sent me a new frame. I got the new frame in 2 days via DHL. Didn't have to pay any upgrade charges. I was happy.

Oh and don't ever choose the priority shipping option. It's the exact same as reg mail they just make sure they get it out quick. But it's still the same time frame as the free option.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just received my latest order within 5 business days.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Didn't see this thread earlier and made a new post. Here's the re-post:

I purchased a factory wheel (Hope Hoops with Stan's Crest) on Sunday September 27. I paid $199 for the wheel and $6 shipping.

The wheel arrived today, October 3. Six calendar days from the UK to Atlanta, GA. And no duty charges or tariffs. Was listed on the customs sheet as "New Cycling Goods - $199.99."

Fantastic service!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I think the duty/tariff stuff only applies to Canada. I got an Evoc bike travel bag a month back ($420) with free shipping and there were no duties/charges. I've never heard of any to a US location.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ordered some stuff on Sunday and it showed up yesterday on Thursday, 
pretty good in my book.


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ordered some parts on 4 Jun. Shipped 8 Jun and has been on hold in the UK for almost a month. I am now being told I have to send in my Passport for verification. Has this happen to anyone before? 

I already told CRC to cancel my order and have it returned to there location. This was two weeks ago. Very frustrating ordering oversea. I already purchased the parts in the US. Unless you're saving 100's of dollars I don't think it's worth the hassle if something goes wrong.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

evosil98 said:


> I am now being told I have to send in my Passport for verification. Has this happen to anyone before?


Send in your passport?? I've never heard of such a thing. Glad you didn't do it! Sounds like the something Nigerian scammers would pull.

I find it very hard to beleive that Chain Reaction would ask a buyer to send them their passport.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

That sounds super sketchy


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

I ordered my son a bicycle he got it in 6 days Washington State.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

First they wanted me to confirm my full name, address, and phone number, waited a week and still on hold in the UK. Now they want my passport. That's crazy, all I ordered was a KMC chain, and a bearing tool. No thanks, what a headache.


----------



## gotdurt (Jul 3, 2008)

evosil98 said:


> First they wanted me to confirm my full name, address, and phone number, waited a week and still on hold in the UK. Now they want my passport. That's crazy, all I ordered was a KMC chain, and a bearing tool. No thanks, what a headache.
> 
> View attachment 1144462


That's very suspect, especially since most people don't even have a passport, and *you* aren't passing through anything (the purpose of a passport).

I've actually had really good luck with CRC since they changed their shipping methods a couple of years ago; I order from them frequently. I had a few bumpy orders early-on though (posted previously in this thread). Now I get my stuff just about as fast as Jenson.

With that said, on my order before last, I discovered that their order cancellation process on their website does not work... To change an order, their website says to cancel the order first, then re-place the order; that's what I did, then I got notifications the next day that both orders had been "dispatched"... I emailed them and they said it was too late, but to just refuse or return the package I didn't want. slightly longer story short, they refunded the order when they received, including shipping.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I am totally perplexed by this whole passport deal. I cannot think why any shop would want your passport and I certainly can't see them expecting you to send it to them. Have you tried calling them?


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've talked with them through live chat. CRC told me they would cancel my order and have the package returned. I can only talk with them through live chat and have not recieved any response through my numerous emails. Nothing against CRC but this has been a slow process.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Stuff usually takes 8-10 business days to arrive at my end.

If I keep my orders around $100, I get free shipping. 

I also need to keep orders under $300 RRP or customs here sting me.

NB, New Zealand dollars.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

evosil98 said:


> I've talked with them through live chat. CRC told me they would cancel my order and have the package returned. I can only talk with them through live chat and have not received any response through my numerous emails.


Maybe things have changed. They were bought over by Wiggle a while ago and Wiggle cut 300 jobs in Ireland and plan to move the warehouse to the West Midlands. Basically, Chain Reaction is not Chain Reaction any more.

They got so big by offering service and prices that were better than the other on-line shops. I fear that will no longer be true, they'll just be like all the others. I've already noticed a difference in their prices. They used to be cheaper than everyone on most items and a lot cheaper on some things. You could get real bargains. That doesn't seem to be true any more. Most of the time I can find what I want cheaper elsewhere.

It's a shame because Chain Reaction were excelant. I rarely used Wiggle!


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

*5 more days*

5 more days and still no movement. I've talked with DHL and was told it was returning to CRC. I've emailed CRC six times and still no response.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered a wheel and derailleur hanger tool on a Sunday. I live in Colorado. It shipped free shipping, overseas, and was here on Thursday morning...unbelievable. I just ordered a bearing press adapter via Amazon prime, through Niagara Cycle, east coast USA, and it will take 10+ days to get here...and it will fit in an envelope and weighs 20g....total bull.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I got the "your order has shipped!" email from Jenson on Sunday (yeah right) and just checked, UPS hasn't even picked it up yet, not even enroute yet, so BS is coming from all retailers...


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Well, I got the "your order has shipped!" email from Jenson on Sunday (yeah right) and just checked, UPS hasn't even picked it up yet, not even enroute yet, so BS is coming from all retailers...


Since I originally posted this a couple years ago I believe things have changed. I ordered something from Chain Reaction back in February and I believe I had it in seven days. As far as Jenson USA they are one of my favorite retailers and I have had excellent service from them. They have went out of their way on multiple occasions to keep me happy because I order so much from them. Jenson USA is top notch.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

I ordered from crc on jun 27, item shipped on jun 28 and was on my doorstep july 4 (in Canada). I used DHL express and paid the duty up front, that's probably why it was so quick. Jensen has always been fast as well and never charged any duty when ordering through them.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I just had a very similar experience with CRC. The duties I was hit with really wrecked my margins....I would have been better off buying shoes from mec.

I like jenson because of the no duties, but the shipping time can be as long as two weeks


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Mckinley said:


> I ordered from crc on jun 27, item shipped on jun 28 and was on my doorstep july 4 (in Canada). I used DHL express and paid the duty up front, that's probably why it was so quick. Jensen has always been fast as well and never charged any duty when ordering through them.


I used to buy from jenson regularly but their shipping time is now consistently 7-10 business days to arrive for free shipping. I switched to Universal Cycles as they opened a location in PA and shipping was very quick. But now Universal has $150 min order for "free" shipping. Jenson is $50 which is easy to hit but $150? Ouch! To me that says they are getting hammered by shippers. I guess I just need to wait to place an order with Universal, but by then my $50 Order from jenson will have arrived with a few weeks to spare.

With the economy booming and people travelling, and online shopping, I wonder how supply of shipping services impacts the online retailers who are down on the food chain?

Back on to CRC, that was a very informative post from Mr Pig about theWiggle Transaction. I have purchased from both CRC and Merlin, but not much. In the future I might do more with Merlin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

